# Trivian



## Pit_man

HEY P-Fury!!! We are starting a new Trivian team. We are currently looking for new Warriors to join the P-Fury team! We need all the help you can give us! Thank you P-Fury!!!









We are on.... Europe server 6.... South East Quadrant

Here is a link to the game... http://www.travian.com/

Our team has 17 members, your name will be added to the member list as you join.

Members
Pit_man
Trigga
gvrayman 
ksls
Scrappy
JoeDizzleMPLS
n3p








muskielover1 = tormentor in the game
Ocellatus2000
notaverage
TobiasRieper
Nick G
Brian5150
lo4life
Harley297
joeytoad83
Golden Pygo
wizardslovak
johnnyonthespot


----------



## muskielover1

best of luck fellas


----------



## Trigga

anyone who hasnt played travian yet or is starting a new game get on board


----------



## Scrappy

My screen-name is scrappydoo and I'm playing Gaul.


----------



## muskielover1

i appologise for everyon who gets hooked on this game.
im sorry


----------



## Scrappy

muskielover1 said:


> i appologise for everyon who gets hooked on this game.
> im sorry


Lol. I got hooked way back from that original thread and have been playing ever since.


----------



## Nevermind

Scrappy said:


> i appologise for everyon who gets hooked on this game.
> im sorry


Lol. I got hooked way back from that original thread and have been playing ever since.
[/quote]

I stopped after I got raped. I wouldnt have enough time for it now anyways


----------



## Guest

WOOHOOO!!!! Bring it on!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## need_redz

what's this game about? What type of game is it?


----------



## ICEE

Travian is a persistent online, browser based, strategy game. In the game you are the mayor/governor/king of a city/cities where you grow a population, expand your capabilities, raise up an army, attack and defend, all in an effort to be the biggest and most powerful player in the game. For those in the know I would compare it to Utopia, but single player isntead of 25 team mates.

no graphics at all. I dont see how people can play it.


----------



## Pit_man

need_redz said:


> what's this game about? What type of game is it?


Sorry I forgot to post a link!
I put a link to the game at the top of the page, go check it out!!


----------



## need_redz

So this is like simcity meets warcraft?


----------



## ICEE

need_redz said:


> So this is like simcity meets warcraft?


no. not at all. just like sim city.


----------



## need_redz

ICEE said:


> So this is like simcity meets warcraft?


no. not at all. just like sim city.
[/quote]
Those games eat up to much time, I'll pass! I'm allready a lazy f*ck, don't need this game!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm in...


----------



## ICEE

joedizzlempls said:


> i'm in...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

ICEE said:


> i'm in...











[/quote]
Knock it off Icee...if you are not interested in this topic then stay out. Damn man...


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member







JoeDizzleMPLS









Here is your chance to _pillage_ and _plunder_ with the best team on the net *Team P-Fury*!!!
We are looking for a lot more *P-Fury Warriors *so sign up!!


----------



## Guest

i joined but doesnt seem that fun to me yet..we'll see how long i last


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member







n3p









Hey n3p, It starts out a little slow but hang in there! When we form up like Voltron it's gonna be a blast! We are Team P-Fury and ALL will soon fear the name!


----------



## Scrappy

Did anyone build an embassy so we can form our alliance yet?


----------



## Pit_man

Scrappy said:


> Did anyone build an embassy so we can form our alliance yet?


Trig is building one, he is trying to get it to level three so we can! I have been building up other things to make my village as strong as I can.

Remember P-fury, Travian Team P-Fury Army needs *you*!
View attachment 176403


----------



## muskielover1

aww what the hell.ill join up with you guys.ill be way behind but i bet ill catch up.

u guys are on 6 right?southeast?


----------



## Pit_man

muskielover1 said:


> aww what the hell.ill join up with you guys.ill be way behind but i bet ill catch up.
> 
> u guys are on 6 right?southeast?


Cool muskie!! Yes we are on europe 6... You wont be to far behind we all just started not long ago. We have had 3 new members in the last two days! Please pm me your screen name when you get up and going so I can add you to the member list!


----------



## muskielover1

done.id like to have a list of who we have screenames for here and travian so i know whats what.to help with the building and upgrading the embassy,each player should send the embassy holder an hours worth of each resourse once per day.thats pretty much standard protocol.its called funneling.whoever has the embassy must be very active and keep track of what resourses are comming in for the embassy so it dosent hinder his/her growth.


----------



## scent troll

Ok I gave in and signed up!!

My name is the same there as it is here....I'm just now learning how to play. Wish me luck....


----------



## muskielover1

any questions just ask


----------



## scent troll

YES!

My village name is Ocellatum. How do I locate you guys?

Second...I'm waiting for my army now. 10 hours to go. Should I continue to build workers and what not? Should I do anything to my village center? Help a #REMOVED# out? (isnt black)


----------



## Guest

how do i build workers?


----------



## muskielover1

just click on the guy and do all he says untill the tasks are over.then you start doing stuff on your own.

also,we all have coordinates.click to the map,put the arrow on your village and see what it is.post it here if you like.mine is 76/-178.once we are in an alliance,we will be able to click on the names and get right to it.


----------



## scent troll

*Coordinates 
Ocellatum (197|-29)*


----------



## Guest

the game is so slow though, i like make 2 things up to level 1 then i have to wait like 3-4 hours before i can do anything else


----------



## muskielover1

its in minutes


----------



## Guest

yeah i know, still makes me wait multiple hours, not minutes. something about resources


----------



## muskielover1

ya after you run out of resoursrs you gotta wait a litl bit.you can set me as a sitter and i can access your acount if you want.


----------



## Trigga

Ocellatus2000 said:


> YES!
> 
> My village name is Ocellatum. How do I locate you guys?
> 
> Second...I'm waiting for my army now. 10 hours to go. Should I continue to build workers and what not? Should I do anything to my village center? Help a #REMOVED# out? (isnt black)


yeah just work on building resources up. Trust me though the army is ghey but i guess its their idea of an 11 hour joke


----------



## muskielover1

Trigga said:


> YES!
> 
> My village name is Ocellatum. How do I locate you guys?
> 
> Second...I'm waiting for my army now. 10 hours to go. Should I continue to build workers and what not? Should I do anything to my village center? Help a #REMOVED# out? (isnt black)


yeah just work on building resources up. Trust me though the army is ghey but i guess its their idea of an 11 hour joke
[/quote]
exactly....dont worry tho.just do what your guy says and when its over its time to get goin.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

you guys should make a group and play isketch


----------



## scent troll

Well Im going to keep on my resources until my army is built. So dont mess with my town center yet eh?


----------



## muskielover1

nope.you will be reciving 1 rat for your army.its dumb but ya when you wait for it to come build at least 1 of each res field up.


----------



## scent troll

muskielover1 said:


> nope.you will be reciving 1 rat for your army.its dumb but ya when you wait for it to come build at least 1 of each res field up.


I assume by the above statement you are either extremely or at least moderately high or lack the proper education for communicating ones point. 
In either case I think what you're conveying is...wait for the army then build the city center.


----------



## muskielover1

lol my keyboard will cut out for a second or two sometimes and wont write my whole message.i was just saying that the army you recive will be a rat.its stupid because they say its a huge army but it does act like a defender but you cant attack with it.until the rat gets to you,build at least 1 of each resourse fild.

and im high but had nothing to do with it.=)


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member's







Muskielover1







And







Ocellatus2000


----------



## Scrappy

Ocellatus2000 said:


> nope.you will be reciving 1 rat for your army.its dumb but ya when you wait for it to come build at least 1 of each res field up.


I assume by the above statement you are either extremely or at least moderately high or lack the proper education for communicating ones point. 
In either case I think what you're conveying is...wait for the army then build the city center.
[/quote]
You don't want to upgrade your main building unless you specifically need it to build something else. At the smaller populations, build times are pretty fast and you'll spend your resources in one session. So building faster does nothing for you when you have no resources to spend.

The name of the game right now is spend your resources wisely. Don't build stuff you don't need. There's no point in rushing to build a stable when you can't afford cavalry troops.

You'll also want to build crannies. Especially on a standard server where you don't generate resources as fast. If an attacker gets a whiff of resources on an attack, he'll attack you 4-5 times a day.

The final tip I can give you guys is don't be afraid to delete your account and start over. If you get raided everyday you'll never grow and you'll always be that person's farm.

Btw, there are a million terms and abbreviations in Travian. Maybe we can start a glossary and put it in the first post.


----------



## Trigga

hey wtf why did my crop production DRASTICALLY reduce?


----------



## Trigga

hey scrappy isnt there such thing as travian fast? you gotta pay for that or something or is it just a different server? I wouldnt mind deleting this account and speeding things up.


----------



## Scrappy

Your crop production reduces when you build something or build troops. If you look at what it costs to build something you'll see a picture of a crop with an x through it. That's what it costs in wheat to maintain and it will take that much away from your production.

Also, the Travian fast you're talking about is a different server. They're called 3x servers and are 3 times faster.

All the servers are free. The only thing you can buy with cash is gold. You can use gold to buy stuff like a plus account. The plus account lets you build two things at one time, gives you a bigger map that's (I think) 21x21, and it gives you cools stuff to analize your progress with.


----------



## scent troll

Well I have my Army now...a rat. And I'm currently placing workers on the remaining resource tiles I have.


----------



## Pit_man

I am very happy to see some more ppl ! We have 9 now but need many more.

Remember Travian Team P-Fury needs YOU!
View attachment 176447


----------



## scent troll

Im constructing my first building


----------



## muskielover1

are there any alliance members past the tasks of the helper yet?


----------



## Pit_man

I know trig and I are


----------



## Trigga

Scrappy said:


> Your crop production reduces when you build something or build troops. If you look at what it costs to build something you'll see a picture of a crop with an x through it. That's what it costs in wheat to maintain and it will take that much away from your production.
> 
> Also, the Travian fast you're talking about is a different server. They're called 3x servers and are 3 times faster.
> 
> All the servers are free. The only thing you can buy with cash is gold. You can use gold to buy stuff like a plus account. The plus account lets you build two things at one time, gives you a bigger map that's (I think) 21x21, and it gives you cools stuff to analize your progress with.


gotcha...cause i was like wtf.. all my production was at like 53 and i had 1200 resources is everything except for crop where i had 51 i was like wtf?


----------



## Trigga

ok the embassy will be ready in 50 minutes ill send out invites then. We need to attack this mofo that raided my sh*t asap so get your armys together and lets eff this guy up.


----------



## Pit_man

will do captain! I have 5 Legionnaires itching to kick some *ss!


----------



## Guest

Okay ppl, so this is where I stand right now.

Village is Karico (103|187) pop. 76
My resources are 50% level 3 and 50% level 2
I went a little crazy with the buildings aquiring a level 3 Embassy, Main Building and Barracks
My warehouse is a level 2
The rest of the buildings Granary, Market Place, Rally Point, Academy and Cranny are Level 1

Goal: To sit an build up resources and then focus on my army.

WHere is everyone else at?


----------



## Guest

my guy
brewer (96|-182)


----------



## scent troll

I dont get it, I'm trying to up everything to level 2 and it keeps saying "enough resources today"
WTF!!!!! Theres a limit on how much you can do?


----------



## gvrayman

Yeah, when you run out of resources you have to wait for them to rebuild.


----------



## scent troll

gvrayman said:


> Yeah, when you run out of resources you have to wait for them to rebuild.


Gotcha


----------



## notaverage

Man...I was HOOKED on this game about a year ago!
If you can't play 24/7 its worthless!

Good luck all.


----------



## scent troll

I'm almost ready to start trading. I'm excited, I have the day off and to myself on Wed. I'm sure I'll spend it doing nothing but this.


----------



## notaverage

I HATE YOU...
I JUST STARTED!

Map
(68|-200)


----------



## scent troll

Well be patient man. It'll take 1, maybe 2 good full days to really start playing freely. The first while is just building stuff.


----------



## notaverage

SO>>>>>who is gonna be my sitter???

We should all have at least 2 sitters for the game so that when we can't be on the sitters can.

My name is notaverage...Im gonna start a second one probably with the name of Cormac



Ocellatus2000 said:


> Well be patient man. It'll take 1, maybe 2 good full days to really start playing freely. The first while is just building stuff.


Who are you responding too?


----------



## scent troll

notaverage said:


> Well be patient man. It'll take 1, maybe 2 good full days to really start playing freely. The first while is just building stuff.


Who are you responding too?
[/quote]
Myself in 3rd person.


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member







notaverage









We are still picking up more people!

It's never to late to join P-Fury! Let's make this the Best P-Fury Travian Team EVER!!!!

View attachment 176489


----------



## notaverage

send me an invite to the alliance


----------



## Trigga

anyone who wants to be in the in the clan that i havent already messaged build a level 1 embassy and message Trigga


----------



## muskielover1

ittl be a couple days before i can get an embassy up ill let you know.

make sure when being attacked to spend as much resourses as you can at all times.kepp a close eye out.also,if there is an attack comming,send your troops on a raid so if the attacker is larger,your troops wont be killed.

remember,if they attack you and get nothing,they probly wont come back.spend it up and cranny it up.


----------



## Scrappy

notaverage said:


> Well be patient man. It'll take 1, maybe 2 good full days to really start playing freely. The first while is just building stuff.


Who are you responding too?
[/quote]
Wanna sit for each other? Just igm me if you want to.


----------



## Pit_man

cool muskie!!

Hey all Travian Team members all have been sent a invite!! When you build a embassy it will be there for you!


----------



## Scrappy

Beginner protection is ending for a lot of us so build your crannies everybody! Don't forget that your cranny should protect 1/3 more than what your warehouse holds because Teutons have a raiding bonus.


----------



## Trigga

Scrappy said:


> Beginner protection is ending for a lot of us so build your crannies everybody! Don't forget that your cranny should protect 1/3 more than what your warehouse holds because Teutons have a raiding bonus.


damn so what level does a cranny go up to? It increases in such small increments its the biggest pain in the ass to keep leveling up.


----------



## Scrappy

For Gauls the cranny maxes out at 2k of each resource hidden, for the other tribes it's 1k. But when you build one cranny to level 10 then you can build as many as you want.


----------



## Guest

for freaks sake! I have been attacked once over night and they killed the few troops I had and took a bunch of my resources that I was planning on using this morning to build my army!!! His name is kingsmen (108|179) BASTARD!!!!

Now I see I am being attacked again in the next 30 minutes by STRONGHOLD 2 (100|187) he has two villages and is part of one of the bigger alliances so i spent all my money and resources uping my cranny to level 6! HA ha you get nothing!!!!!!!


----------



## Pit_man

ks, kingsmen aint sh*t like 16-18 troops we will wipe the floor with this dude! And now for your other thorn I cant seem to find him? Check the name again so I can have a look.

Scratch that ks, I found him his name is JAPR and he has 507 ppl, he is in Alliance with LoD*NoD they are HUGE!


----------



## muskielover1

yup and theres nothing anyone can do about it but make sure they get nothing....ever...even if they can score off you once a day,they will come back.

if you are being attacked all the time,DO NOT BUILD TROOPS.just keep spending those res on crannys and res fields.


----------



## muskielover1

pit_man,i left you an IGM bro.


----------



## Trigga

Hey anyone want to sit for me during the day?


----------



## notaverage

Nope...you wanna sit for me..haha...I don't know how much that I will play....
If anyone wants to be my sitter let me know.
Actually hell why don't we all just make the same password so that anyone can help out.

But there would have to be rules such as No attacking when IN someone elses account.
Also, you could update what your working on here and if anyone is on during the day they can pop in for ya.

What do you guys think?

I will be first.

Login Notaverage
Password-abc123

I am working on building my resources obviously and embassy.


----------



## muskielover1

hey man...i know weve played this a loong time ago and i know youve been a prtty good player.did you ever do anything with that speed server me and my friend and you were on?


----------



## notaverage

Yeah...I was killing them for a while.
I lucked out and got in with 2 different allies and we watched eiach others back and eventually joined...can't remember the names....I think your boy got destroyed...but I think he was being a smart ass with the guy that crushed him....
I havent played in over a year....so Im trying to remember what the hell to do...I actually had a girl in my alliance buy me 6000 gold...that does WONDERS!
I would never spend the $$ myself though.
It helped that I kinda cheated...CROSSHAIR gave me an account of his so I constantly sent myself stuff from there.....I made it to the end of the game anyway...I can't imagine I would last long here b/c my wife is due in February so...that will keep me busy.

Oh that is why I put my password above^^^


----------



## muskielover1

lol you sound like you are having nam flashbacks man!!! get ahold of yourself!!!

but ya crazy sh*t happens in this game....and you dont know untill a few months into it.

wtf is crosshair anyways?he was a huge instegater


----------



## Guest

Okay guys, we MUST attack this Kingsmen guy. He is royally pissing me off!!!!! ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## scent troll

I don't know that guy. I'm not attacking anything with information on why. I'm more interested in trading and building up economy then waring. So far my neighbors have left me alone.


----------



## notaverage

muskielover1 said:


> lol you sound like you are having nam flashbacks man!!! get ahold of yourself!!!
> 
> but ya crazy sh*t happens in this game....and you dont know untill a few months into it.
> 
> wtf is crosshair anyways?he was a huge instegater


Yeah..that was quite the rant...no CROSSHAIR was one of the first ppl here that got started on the game.


----------



## Guest

Mine have left me alone up as well. This guy is not my neighbour! I am being attacked yet again! I have no army left only resources and now he is taking those. I thought the point of an alliance was to have each others back? I have not attacked anyone as of yet, I also just wanted to build resources and trade sh*t at the market. Oh well thats the game I guess.


----------



## scent troll

To anyone who needs assistance with our alliance, count me in. But bare with me! I am in the process of building my defenses and wont be able to commit troops to anyone for a few hours still. Sit tight..

ksls...I am sending some resources to you and will offer you support the best I can (with resources). They will arrive in 7 hours.


----------



## notaverage

Thats one of the reasons I hate the game b/c you have these kids that sit on their computers all day playing and can attack you 24/7 without giving 2 shits about anyone.
It is part of the game.
I suggest you either build resources and the embassy/Rally point and Hero.
Then move to a 2nd village away from problems.
Obviosuly none of us started early enough and neither of us have the time to sit on this all day.
That is why I put my login and password out there so you all could jump on if you had the chance.

We MUST all move to a secluded area of the map to create a stronghold of an area away from people that will attack us.
Its the best for the group of us.
This will allow us to grow without any issues...at least in the beginning.

ALSO

We should all sign onto Server 1 at the same time in the same quadrant.
This will give us the best chance to be even with everyone else.

*
Started a 2nd village

login Notaverage!
password -asdf123*


----------



## scent troll

Yes how do we all get villages near eachother? I am incredibly distant from my fellow PFRY allies! Fortunately my corner of the map is quite peaceful. But it would definitely be a wise idea to create a virtual hub of allies grouped together. We could form a literal PFRY nation.


----------



## notaverage

Tonight I will look into areas that have villages that are abundant with crops.
EVERYONE MUST HAVE 15 CROP villages.
Thats the only way you can grow your army to a large enough size to last in the game.
I will find a secluded area in the next few days and give you all the co-ordinates.
We will eventually have to pull in outsiders....this won't work in the long run.


----------



## scent troll

When you say you must have a 15 crop village, how do you mean? All your coplands must add up to 15?


----------



## scent troll

Whats the best way to get more production per hour??? Increase my levels on the clay pits, crop lands, etc? Or is there a building I should upgrade/build as well?


----------



## notaverage

Ocellatus2000 said:


> When you say you must have a 15 crop village, how do you mean? All your coplands must add up to 15?


When you get another village you want to click on various squares in the quadron.
There are various mixes of resources.
Very few are strictly crop 
some are crop/wood mix
some have more clay
some have more iron...get it?


----------



## scent troll

Yes I get it, but another village? Should I make a new account or do you mean conquer another village? Or claim a near by field later in the game?

My current village (and only one) has 6 crop lands, and all the rest of the resources are 4. Theyre all at level 2 or 3 as of now...


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member







TobiasRieper









Sory guy's I have been a lil busy today. I just got raided BIG time. They got almost everything 
wood 471 clay 343 iron 918 crop 78 they raped me


----------



## scent troll

Dont you have a Canny Piman???


----------



## Pit_man

yes I have been upgrading it. its a level 4 now


----------



## muskielover1

ksls said:


> Mine have left me alone up as well. This guy is not my neighbour! I am being attacked yet again! I have no army left only resources and now he is taking those. I thought the point of an alliance was to have each others back? I have not attacked anyone as of yet, I also just wanted to build resources and trade sh*t at the market. Oh well thats the game I guess.


how can we help if EVERYONE just started?

cranny up,spend on resourse fields.its all you can do at this point,nobody has any troops worth a sh*t yet.

if you look at any alliance page,youll see that they all say stuff like "if you are being farmed,you have to take measures to help yourself first.then you can be helped.


----------



## notaverage

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Yes I get it, but another village? Should I make a new account or do you mean conquer another village? Or claim a near by field later in the game?
> 
> My current village (and only one) has 6 crop lands, and all the rest of the resources are 4. Theyre all at level 2 or 3 as of now...


Claiming a nearby or what I suggest a having sending settlers to field in the same area as the rest of us.

Thats why I said I would find an area which I did already that we can all move to.

That wont be for a little while yet so don't sweat it.


----------



## scent troll

Okay. Yeah guys, like I stated before most/all of us are FAR too weak to do much of anything. It's time to build up resources and buildings! Worry about a forceable army later.


----------



## Guest

someone send me resources, especially clay


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> someone send me resources, especially clay


Yeah I'm running low on clay myself. It goes fast. Remember, focus on getting resources. Leave an army, etc for later. You want to get your resources per hour up asap


----------



## Trigga

Ocellatus2000 said:


> someone send me resources, especially clay


Yeah I'm running low on clay myself. It goes fast. Remember, focus on getting resources. Leave an army, etc for later. You want to get your resources per hour up asap
[/quote]
and make sure you build up your cranny..learn from my mistake. Get thing way up there or you will get robbed for all your sh*t all the time.


----------



## scent troll

Since I'm the Gauls I can actually build traps too! None the less though, my nearby opponents are actually smaller or about my size. I'm going to continue to focus on resource gathering. It takes far too long to build my supply back up


----------



## Pit_man

Just wanna say Welcome to our newest Member







Nick G









Hey guys we are building a nice Travian Team P-Fury!!! We are up to 12!!!


----------



## Nick G

thanks pit







as if i have time for another internet addiction... thout this fuggin site was bad enough haha


----------



## scent troll

Welcome aboard Nick.

I'm with ya. The last thing I need is another online addiction. sigh


----------



## Scrappy

I'll post some tips later tonight on what to do when you get farmed. For now here's some quick tips.

If you're a Gaul you should have 6 crannies maxed out. That'll give you 12k in protected resources. Your warehouse and granary should be at lvl8. That'll give you enough protected resources to build settlers and move.

For the other tribes you it's a lot harder to prevent farming. If you're a Teuton you might as well start over. They're for aggressive players and if you don't play aggressively you're done for because they're defensive troops suck. For Romans, build as many crannies as you have space for. Once you have one cranny at lvl10 you can build as many as you want without having to max out the previous. And the amount of resources saved at lvl1 is pretty good. (100res's) Build 9-10 of them and build resource fields. Don't build troops because people will use you to lvl up their hero.

When you get a second village, max out your market in the first. Then knock down everything you don't need (you'll need a lvl10 main building) and build crannies everywhere. Use your first village to supply your second.

Eventually you'll lose the first village but for now it's a good source of resources. Also, don't make your first village your capital.


----------



## scent troll

I'm a Gaul. Seems like I have a lot of work ahead of me man. Nice tips though, thanks


----------



## Guest

i got the invite to join the alliance but it wont let me, says only 9 people are able to be in it right now

3 members for each level of the embasy


----------



## Nick G

Scrappy said:


> I'll post some tips later tonight on what to do when you get farmed. For now here's some quick tips.
> 
> If you're a Gaul you should have 6 crannies maxed out. That'll give you 12k in protected resources. Your warehouse and granary should be at lvl8. That'll give you enough protected resources to build settlers and move.
> 
> For the other tribes you it's a lot harder to prevent farming. *If you're a Teuton you might as well start over. They're for aggressive players and if you don't play aggressively you're done for because they're defensive troops suck.* For Romans, build as many crannies as you have space for. Once you have one cranny at lvl10 you can build as many as you want without having to max out the previous. And the amount of resources saved at lvl1 is pretty good. (100res's) Build 9-10 of them and build resource fields. Don't build troops because people will use you to lvl up their hero.
> 
> When you get a second village, max out your market in the first. Then knock down everything you don't need (you'll need a lvl10 main building) and build crannies everywhere. Use your first village to supply your second.
> 
> Eventually you'll lose the first village but for now it's a good source of resources. Also, don't make your first village your capital.


damn... i just started and thats what i picked. 
any advice other than starting over?


----------



## Guest

and is the palidise worth building up?


----------



## notaverage

just start over Nick...or start another with another email address and use both


----------



## Nick G

really?

is there any way to transfer anything i already did...?


----------



## scent troll

Curious...does anyone here PAY for a gold account?


----------



## Nick G

what does that even do for you?


----------



## scent troll

Nick G said:


> what does that even do for you?


Tons. You get wayyyy more options and more productions. On the left side of your Travian screen you can click the Travian plus tab and read all about it.

I'm just wondering if anyone here actually does pay


----------



## Trigga

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Curious...does anyone here PAY for a gold account?


i do a bit. i keep buyin the 30 gold that never seems to last. I might just get the 600 soon and not have to worry about it for a long time.


----------



## TobiasRieper

This game is pretty addicting, cant wait to get all my resource fields upgraded so I can start hauling in the resources. Any fellow member with extra resources that would be willing to send some to a poor fellow like me would be forever in my debt (or your debt??? lol)







My screen name is TobiasRieper.


----------



## scent troll

I'm back. I'm going to be building up my resources and setting my city up. I'll keep in touch. I want to start producing more resources per hour ASAP


----------



## Trigga

hey any experts wanna help me out on this? My cranny is supposed to hold 600 resources right now. But when i get raided i end up having way less. WTF?


----------



## Scrappy

I didn't have a chance last night to write my post, so here it is even though it's late.

First off you've got to understand why someone is raiding you. First and most common is for res's (resources). That's easy to solve by building crannies. If you build just enough crannies to cover your res's you'll still lose a lot to Teutons. Teuts get a 1/3rd raiding bonus so you've got to build crannies 1/3rd bigger to protect yourself. The second reason is to lvl up their hero. It doesn't matter if you build a good amount of troops or just a few, you'll still get attacked. The hero gets points for every soldier he kills, and his attack is the first calculated so killing a 300+ army is big points. The final reason is if you pissed off your attacker. You've got to understand that there's a lot of teens and pre-teens with nothing better to do playing this game. If you piss these kids off they'll just attack like there's no tomorrow.

Building crannies is just a temporary protection though. It's used to keep you safe long enough that you can build a second village in a safe place and supply it with the first. But eventually your neighbors will send cata (catapults) attacks that are set to target randomly. They'll do this because you can't select a cranny as a target when you send out your cata's. So if you select "random" as your target, you've got a good chance of hitting a cranny.

So, on to what to do if you're being farmed. You'll want to make it a big headache to be farmed. You can do this buy first, building crannies and building LOTS of them. Second is you want to build a wall. The wall will kill attacking troops even if you don't have any. The higher the lvl the more it'll kill. Usually if a raider loses troops and gets no res's he'll leave you alone. But he'll send an attack or scout once and a while to keep tabs on you and once he's got cata's he'll be back. So you'll have to build with losing this village and planning for the next in mind. I also like to build a cheap hero. Go with a cheap unit like a phalanx because it's cheap to lvl up. If you start with a more expensive unit it'll be really expensive to lvl up. Take my lvl5 phalanx hero on another server. If the attacker has no armory bonus or isn't sending a hero too, my hero will kill about 48 troops just by himself. So build a cheap hero and leave this as the only troop in the village. He'll die with every attack but he'll lvl up fast. Add with the wall bonus it'll deter farmers because they won't get res's, they'll lose troops, and they're helping you with your hero. Also, your hero is transferable between villages. So if your villages are far apart just send him on an attack to a big neighbor and revive him in your other village.

Now on to planning for the future. It may be a waste to build your armory in your first village but if you think you can get your second village strong enough to protect your first then it's a good idea. The wall can be destroyed and you lose that bonus, but any bonus done with the armory is permanent for that village. They also keep their bonus when you reinforce another village. In your second village an armory is an absolute must. Only upgrade troops that are strong at defending. You're wasting your time if you upgrade an attacking troop like a swordsman or imperian. Your second village has to be a defensive village. You can always attack with defensive troops; they won't do well but they'll be more than enough for anyone that moves into your area or if a person just joining gets put there as a first village. Make your second village your capital. Your capital can build res fields up to lvl15 so you can crank out insane res's from that village. Don't worry about a cranny in your second village, because you shouldn't have anyone in the area. You're res fields and warehouse will be way too large to hide with crannies. Once you've got a good amount of troops start working on your 3rd village. Your 3rd should be an attacking village, usually a 9 crop village. Don't waste your time with 15 crop villages because there's no chance in hell that you'll keep it more than a month or two. Everyone in a 40x40 area will be attacking you.

Once you get your resource fields up to about lvl4 it's time to start building the hell out of your main building. You'll need it if you're ever attacked so you can rebuild your palace/residence fast and so it won't take 10hrs to build a resource field to lvl10+. Once you have your resource fields to lvl10 or higher it's time to start building your rally point so you can build a tournament square. The tourney square gives your troops the ability to move a lot faster. You'll need this to reinforce your first village, or other alliance members.

Here's some other just general game play tips. Talk to people in the area of your first village. A lot of times everyone is being farmed by the same person and you can all gang up and take your farmer out. If you become friendly with your neighbors they'll start trading with you, help reinforce you, and won't attack you when they get larger. In all your other villages you don't want anyone in your 21x21 area to be even half your size, so attack them all 2-3 times a day. If you let them grow they WILL f**k you. Don't respond to their messages, and don't accept their bribes of res's for you to stop attacking.

Spend your resources wisely. This game is a race. Whoever get's large enough to dominate an area first will survive. So don't waste res's on useless stuff like a blacksmith in a defensive village. Also, don't let your farmers get res's. You're helping them win the race. Learn how the timing of the game works and how to use fake attacks properly. When you finally have scouts, use them. You'd be surprised how many 500pop villages have 8k in troops. If you're attacking someone for the purpose of crippling them and turning them into a farm you'll want to send waves of fake attacks to all their villages so you can hide the real attack. Also, don't let your second village grow on it's own. Send merchant after merchant to your second village so you can grow quickly. If you're helping someone else be very careful how much res's you send. You can only send a total of one hours worth of resources in 24hrs. (if you're sending wood then add up all the hourly production from all your villages and that's the most wood you can send someone in 24hrs) If you're reinforcing someone and send wheat to keep your troops alive then you can only send enough to keep them alive for 24hrs. Don't attack anyone we have a formal alliance or NAP with. Don't be offensive in your messages, profile, village names etc... (I just got banned on the UK server for a screen-name). Break any of those rules and you'll get banned. You'll have to deal with the multi-hunters if you get banned and they are incredible dickheads and extremely rude. It's really hard to get un-banned.

Finally here's some troop numbers you should have. For 300pop you should have about 1k+ troops, for 500pop 5k+, once you have all res fields up to lvl10 you should have at least 7k in troops.
That's it for now. I know I probably forgot something, so feel free to ask me for clarification.


----------



## Trigga

awesome man that was agreat run through


----------



## Guest

i have 6 croplands at level 2 and even have the 25% increase but its only the production is only at 1 per hour? so i cant do anything because i have no crop resource, its at 6/1200


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> i have 6 croplands at level 2 and even have the 25% increase but its only the production is only at 1 per hour? so i cant do anything because i have no crop resource, its at 6/1200


1 per hour and you have 6?!?! How'd you get yourself in that hole? I dont know what else you could do other than wait...


----------



## Guest

yup, i have 6crops and 4 of everything else. everything at level 2.

everything is at 45per hour, but crop is at 1 per hour? if i just wiat it out, ill have to wait lik 200hours just before i can 1 thing, then have to wait again


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> yup, i have 6crops and 4 of everything else. everything at level 2.
> 
> everything is at 45per hour, but crop is at 1 per hour? if i just wiat it out, ill have to wait lik 200hours just before i can 1 thing, then have to wait again


No, upgrading your cropland should only take about 50 to get level 3. And it dramatically increases your crop production. Obviously you want to work on that. Did you go nuts building the city up? Sounds like you either have too many buildings or army


----------



## Guest

main building, embassy, granary, trapper, cranny, barracks(5 phalaxes)


----------



## Scrappy

If somebody has a marketplace yet they can send you some wheat. If you've got your own then you can just trade other res's for wheat.


----------



## muskielover1

everything you buy(including resourse fields)have a cirtain amount of crop they consume.next time you buy a res field,check how muck wheat it takes per hour.for every 1 population,it takes 1 crop per hour to feed,


----------



## Harley297

hey whats shakin fellas? I'm nicks room mate rockin out on travian. keep and eye out for harley297 - crooklyn is my village. Peace!


----------



## muskielover1

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Guest

Okay ppl, I keep getting raped every few hours by the same asswipe. So I have decided to supply the top 3 players with what ever I can. Its not much but it will help you grow faster and then when you are good and strong you can protect my sorry ass, kill this freak and then help me grow. Sound good? lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ksls said:


> Okay ppl, I keep getting raped every few hours by the same asswipe. So I have decided to supply the top 3 players with what ever I can. Its not much but it will help you grow faster and then when you are good and strong you can protect my sorry ass, kill this freak and then help me grow. Sound good? lol


try to keep upgrading your cranny... if you are on when they attack, just send your troops out on a raid against a smaller village so they don't kill your troops and if you have resources you wanna send out, send them before they attack so they don't get anything... if they don't get anything when they attack, they may not bother in the future


----------



## lo4life

Trigga sent you a message on travian


----------



## Restricted-

My name on the game is Golden Pygo, how do I join the team p-fury group?


----------



## Scrappy

ksls said:


> Okay ppl, I keep getting raped every few hours by the same asswipe. So I have decided to supply the top 3 players with what ever I can. Its not much but it will help you grow faster and then when you are good and strong you can protect my sorry ass, kill this freak and then help me grow. Sound good? lol


You really have to cranny up because he's making a killing off of you. I wouldn't upgrade anything but crannies until he doesn't get anything. Then start building res fields, your wall, and hero. You'll also need to build your wheat fields so when we get enough troops to be able to reinforce they won't starve. When you have negative wheat then our reinforcing troops will die pretty fast.


----------



## scent troll

joe, how the hell did you grow your city so fast???? You're about to break 100!


----------



## Guest

Okay so my cranny is at level 9. I am just going to keep working on that one. Right now I can store up to 770 resources. Can you have more than one cranny? Just wondering.


----------



## scent troll

Yes you can build lots of them, in fact, it's recommended you do.


----------



## bert133

Hey everybody, been a member here for awhile. Just dont post much. Just wanted to say hey and let ya know that i have signed up on com6 SE. Im an experienced travian player. My buddy muskielover1 told me about this so im game to start up on another server among the others i play. My in game name is Taint. Feel free to say hi anytime. Im sittin in the SE as was called for. 74 -178 cords. 2 squares away from tormentor ( muskielover1)


----------



## muskielover1

yup.bert133 is a VERY EXPERIENCED travian player.he can answer any of your questions just as i can.its stupid funny how he joined and ended up 2 sqares from me.check it crazy.


----------



## notaverage

bert took over 1 of my 27 villages when i last played


----------



## bert133

took over 2. helped the allaince win... been to end game 3 times now. Im no bull sh*t, but i will raid ya

Rep is ok.

I have played for 2 years unfortunatly. tormentor and myself made our own. did well,u , tor, and i are the players ths should organise this union....


----------



## muskielover1

ya mufuka


----------



## notaverage




----------



## Pit_man

bert133 said:


> took over 2. helped the allaince win... been to end game 3 times now. Im no bull sh*t, but i will raid ya
> 
> Rep is ok.
> 
> I have played for 2 years unfortunatly. tormentor and myself made our own. did well,u , tor, and i are the players ths should organise this union....


bert your invite has been sent


----------



## TobiasRieper

My dumbass friend sent a very rude profanity filled message to the #1 ranked player and now more than likely im going to get banned. I sent a message telling them it was my stupid friend who did that. dumb f*ck is all laughing and sh*t, next time he leaves his runescape game on im going to f*ck it up hardcore.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

what the f*ck are you talking about?


----------



## Scrappy

TobiasRieper said:


> My dumbass friend sent a very rude profanity filled message to the #1 ranked player and now more than likely im going to get banned. I sent a message telling them it was my stupid friend who did that. dumb f*ck is all laughing and sh*t, next time he leaves his runescape game on im going to f*ck it up hardcore.


Ouch! Hopefully that guy didn't report you to the MH's.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so i attacked someone last night with around the same population as me cuz they were abuot to attack me... turns out that they sent 70 phalanx and a hero, they didnt get anything from me, but when my soldiers got to his village, they were all imprisoned, all 29 of them. i was obviously pissed, but when i woke up today, i had 29 soldiers again... what happened?


----------



## Scrappy

He released your troops. He's got the option to do that because your troops use wheat. You're lucky though, because usually you'll have to pay 1/2 the cost to build them to get them back. That's why it's a bad idea to attack a Gaul that's not smaller than you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hmmmm


----------



## Brian5150

Can I get an invite? same name. server 6 europe .Thanks


----------



## lo4life

I sent Trigga a message tellin him that I was a member of Pfury.. If anyone is on send me a invite. Thanks!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the embassy is gonna have to be upgraded before anymore people can join, just build up your villages for now and you'll be able to join shortly


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

n3p, please tell me that you were joking about sending your troops to attack caramelo


----------



## Scrappy

Btw, if you still have your gold left and don't know what to do with it this is what I do. I like to activate a plus account (15gold) then activate the production bonus for each field (5gold each).

If you don't have enough for that, then I like to save it for later in the game and use the automatic build completion for a high lvl res fields. That way you don't have to wait 8hrs+ for something to finish building.


----------



## Guest

dont worry, my troops made it, reinforcments are going now

no1 attacks a pfury member more then once


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

n3p, dont f*ck with that caramelo.... their alliance is much stronger than ours and i am stuck right by a bunch of them, don't start a fuckin war with them


----------



## Nick G

couple Qs...
whats the diff btw raid and attack... will i still get resources in an attack?
how long til others can join the alliance?
is there any reason not to raid unoccupied oasis near me?


----------



## Scrappy

In an attack, all of one side's troops will die. And it's not a good idea to raid an oasis because the a lot of the animals occupying them are very strong. I can't stress this enough, but everyone should be using the attack simulator in the rally point. It'll help you figure out if it's worth it to attack someone.


----------



## Nick G

scrappy... why attack instead of raid?
and i a raiding an oasis, but i only sent one troop.... it will be the last time i try though haha, based on what u just said. 
wish i could recall him.


----------



## Scrappy

Nick G said:


> scrappy... why attack instead of raid?
> and i a raiding an oasis, but i only sent one troop.... it will be the last time i try though haha, based on what u just said.
> wish i could recall him.


Attacks are used when you want to destroy all the troops in someone's village or if you want to sent catapults. When you raid all you really care about is the resources, so if someone surprises you with troops that weren't there when you scouted you don't lose all your troops. It's a common tactic to hide troops in a friends' village then recall them when you've got a lot of them. You'll surprise your attacker and will sometimes be left alone.


----------



## TobiasRieper

Scrappy said:


> scrappy... why attack instead of raid?
> and i a raiding an oasis, but i only sent one troop.... it will be the last time i try though haha, based on what u just said.
> wish i could recall him.


Attacks are used when you want to destroy all the troops in someone's village or if you want to sent catapults. When you raid all you really care about is the resources, so if someone surprises you with troops that weren't there when you scouted you don't lose all your troops. It's a common tactic to hide troops in a friends' village then recall them when you've got a lot of them. You'll surprise your attacker and will sometimes be left alone.
[/quote]

Does the tutorial cover all these neat tricks?


----------



## Scrappy

No, it's stuff you have to learn on your own or from fellow alliance members. That's what makes this game interesting. There's millions of tricks/tactics that people haven't even thought of yet.


----------



## Nick G

oh ok, thanks scrappy!

oh.. and i lost that one dude i sent to that oasis haha... lesson learned


----------



## Nick G

damn... i keep loosing troops. 
i was up to five now im down to one....


----------



## lo4life

Could we send some stuff to someone to help get it to where some more ppl can join the alliance??


----------



## Pit_man

joedizzlempls said:


> n3p, dont f*ck with that caramelo.... their alliance is much stronger than ours and i am stuck right by a bunch of them, don't start a fuckin war with them


Ok guys we cant be attacking ppl that can hurt us! You can raid SMALL villages for resources. If you wanna attack anyone close to as big as you or bigger than you need to ask Joe first he is the Warlord and will run all big attacks by me. DO NOT attack anyone that has a alliance!!!!!!!!! We have got to be carefull who we mess with for now!

I do need ppl to send me resources! I need the bigger players to send me 100 of each and the smaller need to send me 50 of each. I need to upgrade the embassy so all that want can join! I have sent out invites to all that want to join. Just wait till I get the embassy up one more level then you will all be in. I just upgraded so 3 more of you should be able to join when you have embassy level 1.

Thanks KING Pit_man haha


----------



## Pit_man

Remember we have ppl that are good at playing this game like scrappy, notaverage and others they are all advisors! If you have any probs just ask them. Im shure they are more than happy to help! If you guys dont wanna be advisors pls let me and the others know.


----------



## TobiasRieper

Im at the tutorial part where it says this.

Now you have to make a decision: Either trade peacefully or become a dreaded warrior.

And then it gives me a choice of military or economy. Which one should I choose? Any info on this?

Iv already built a market place and granary. But I havnt built a barracks or rally point. Not sure if that should affect my decision?


----------



## Scrappy

You want to go with military. This game is extremely lopsided for aggressive offensive players, so if you try to be a peaceful trader you'll eventually be wiped out. The biggest reason for this is you get almost no hero experience if you're a trader.


----------



## scent troll

/was attacked


----------



## Scrappy

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /was attacked


It's something you'll have to get used to because it'll happen a lot. Even if you're a huge player. It's how well you defended and how fast you recover that'll make you good at this game. Let me see if I can dig up some of my old attack reports were I lost around 12k in troops. That really sucks.


----------



## muskielover1

not to bust your balls big O but you were yellow too.you couldve been attacked 15 times.


----------



## Trigga

Scrappy said:


> /was attacked


It's something you'll have to get used to because it'll happen a lot. Even if you're a huge player. It's how well you defended and how fast you recover that'll make you good at this game. Let me see if I can dig up some of my old attack reports were I lost around 12k in troops. That really sucks.








[/quote]
you had 12 000 troops?


----------



## muskielover1

^^^

trig look up travian on youtube.its shows the final couple of minutes of a server.it will blow your mind.your res are going up so fast the computer cant even catch up.and the troops,,,,,well youll see.


----------



## Trigga

damnnn one guy had like -54795435943 crops per hour cause he had so many troops and they were just eatiing the hell outta his sh*t.


----------



## Scrappy

Trigga said:


> /was attacked


It's something you'll have to get used to because it'll happen a lot. Even if you're a huge player. It's how well you defended and how fast you recover that'll make you good at this game. Let me see if I can dig up some of my old attack reports were I lost around 12k in troops. That really sucks.








[/quote]
you had 12 000 troops?








[/quote]
Ya, that's was just in one village. I had a huge attack on all 7 of my villages at one time (while I was at work) and I lost around 45k in troops. But to make it worse, the guy sent catapults in the 2nd and 3rd wave and completely destroyed everything. My alliance couldn't even reinforce me because I had no wheat production and no granary.







It was the best attack I've ever seen. Btw, our alliance World Wonder village has about 1.2million troops in it. But I play on the UK 3x so there's no where near the numbers you'll see on the US 3x.


----------



## Nick G

will upgrading my grainery mean that i produce more crops?
my crop production is -5 per hour.

damn, what can i do to make more crops other than to upgrade my fields or keep going out plundering. 
i have 9 troops so i think im just going to plunder away


----------



## Scrappy

Granary is just where you keep your wheat. It won't make production go up by upgrading it. But it's important later because when you get reinforced we also have to send you wheat, so you'll need a large granary to store all the wheat we send you. The only thing you can do to up production is to build wheat fields, or if you've already reached a lvl 4 wheat field you can build a flour mill.


----------



## Nick G

ok, so my strategy now should be to pillage and build up my grain fields correct?


----------



## Scrappy

Yup. Or if someone in our alliance has a room for extra troop, you can send them away until you've got your wheat situation figured out.


----------



## notaverage

I think I had just under 12k troops in my largest village last game.
I really don't think I will finish or last much longer...I dont have the time.
If anyone is interested in either of my 2 villages let me know.


----------



## joeytoad83

ok joined same name as here


----------



## Pit_man

joey you have been sent a invite


----------



## TobiasRieper

This thread is dead at this time of day sooo I wil ask a question.... Is there other ways to obtain gold besides buying it with real money?


----------



## muskielover1

TobiasRieper said:


> This thread is dead at this time of day sooo I wil ask a question.... Is there other ways to obtain gold besides buying it with real money?


nope.


----------



## Trigga

if anyone sitting for me sees this..can the upgrade my granary as soon as my cranny is done upgrading it will be around 8 30am today.. not having plus sucks and according to paypal i wont have it for another 7 or so days


----------



## muskielover1

just use your debit card to buy gold.


----------



## Scrappy

TobiasRieper said:


> This thread is dead at this time of day sooo I wil ask a question.... Is there other ways to obtain gold besides buying it with real money?


The only other way to get gold other than buying it is if you have someone register using your reference link. That's why you'll sometimes see a link in people's profile. It'll say something like "If I'm farming you and you restart, use this link and I won't farm your new account."


----------



## Trigga

muskielover1 said:


> just use your debit card to buy gold.


thats what im doing but its not instant it takes a few days


----------



## TobiasRieper

i keep getting raped by some ****.


----------



## scent troll

I need help guys! I'm getting attacked beyond my defense by many players.

What happens when ones army is all but gone and you are attacked?

Whats the difference between attack and raid??? Will I loose my city?


----------



## Guest

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I need help guys! I'm getting attacked beyond my defense by many players.
> 
> What happens when ones army is all but gone and you are attacked?
> 
> Whats the difference between attack and raid??? Will I loose my city?


This is what kept happening to me. I still have 2 ppl who attack me 4-6 times a day everyday but they now get nothing!! What I did was focus just on building resources and crannys, the moment I had enough to upgrade my cranny I did it! I have no troops (yet) but I have two crannys that are maxed out so I know that 2000 resources are safe at all times. My fields are 85% level 4 and I am averaging 100 resources per hour in lumber, clay and iron. 60 per hour in food.


----------



## scent troll

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I need help guys! I'm getting attacked beyond my defense by many players.
> 
> What happens when ones army is all but gone and you are attacked?
> 
> *Whats the difference between attack and raid??? Will I loose my city?*


----------



## Guest

It was explained a few pages back. Attack means they will kill your entire army and raid is when they are just coming to take your resources. At this point in the game you will not lose your village


----------



## scent troll

How would you loose a village? I dont understand?

The reason I ask is because my area map has severly thinned out!!!!!!!!!!!

At least 3 villages are no longer there. Am I next?


----------



## muskielover1

no they are deleting their account.you cannot lose your capital.you can have your other villages taken over tho.you can also make any of your villages your capital.


----------



## scent troll

Got ya. Im bummed because one of the deleted cities was a haven for me. Size 30, free resources, no army. Loved it.

What do you guys think about other means of protection? City walls, traps, etc....Something that cant be killed like an army. I am building my cranny up and want to know about city defenses. Worth it or should I focus on getting and protecting resources?


----------



## muskielover1

ksls said:


> I need help guys! I'm getting attacked beyond my defense by many players.
> 
> What happens when ones army is all but gone and you are attacked?
> 
> Whats the difference between attack and raid??? Will I loose my city?


This is what kept happening to me. I still have 2 ppl who attack me 4-6 times a day everyday but they now get nothing!! What I did was focus just on building resources and crannys, the moment I had enough to upgrade my cranny I did it! I have no troops (yet) but I have two crannys that are maxed out so I know that 2000 resources are safe at all times. My fields are 85% level 4 and I am averaging 100 resources per hour in lumber, clay and iron. 60 per hour in food.
[/quote]
^^this is exactly the only thing you can do at this point,keep them from getting anything and theyll eventually stop.crannys and res fields.then one day youll be able to build an army.it depends on the area youre in alot how much you get raided.it dosent help that we came into the server late either.


----------



## ...Jay...

I tried caving and signing up but couldn't find how to change countries. Then I just started looking at a bunch of multiplayer games and ended up finding one just like travian. I know everyone just started this round, but it might be worth thinking about for next round.

ikariam.com


----------



## scent troll

Jayson745 said:


> I tried caving and signing up but couldn't find how to change countries. Then I just started looking at a bunch of multiplayer games and ended up finding one just like travian. I know everyone just started this round, but it might be worth thinking about for next round.
> 
> ikariam.com


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ksls said:


> I need help guys! I'm getting attacked beyond my defense by many players.
> 
> What happens when ones army is all but gone and you are attacked?
> 
> Whats the difference between attack and raid??? Will I loose my city?


This is what kept happening to me. I still have 2 ppl who attack me 4-6 times a day everyday but they now get nothing!! What I did was focus just on building resources and crannys, the moment I had enough to upgrade my cranny I did it! I have no troops (yet) but I have two crannys that are maxed out so I know that 2000 resources are safe at all times. My fields are 85% level 4 and I am averaging 100 resources per hour in lumber, clay and iron. 60 per hour in food.

[/quote]

you also need to start signing on to check your account more often or assign a sitter (or two)... the people attacking you are getting a ton of resources cuz you go three days without signing on and using up your resources so they have plenty to steal from you. the trick is to just spend your resources and keep them low enough that your cranny will protect what you have if someone raids you.


----------



## scent troll

Well who wants to sit for me? I will PM you my passcode.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you dont need to give your password, just go to your profile and enter the name of the person that you want to sit for you and then they can login to your account using your name and their password


----------



## Guest

I will. I am on mult. times a day just let me know what you want me to focus on and what days you need me to watch your account.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i will also sit for you mike... but let me warn you, when i login to your account, my main focus will be to run your village into the ground


----------



## scent troll

ksls go to my city and see if you can sit...i added you.



joedizzlempls said:


> i will also sit for you mike... but let me warn you, when i login to your account, my main focus will be to run your village into the ground











Dick...Lmao


----------



## Trigga

nvm


----------



## notaverage

HAHA...look what brought CROSSHAIR BACK!!

Please take my villages people.
I dont have the time.

Notaverage
abc123

and

Notaverage!
asdf123


----------



## scent troll

ksls I put you back on as a sitter. 
Have at it my lady


----------



## Guest

at what point does it become time to start building troops? when resource fields are at what level? and cranny is at what level?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you can have troops whenever, you just need to be careful with them, cuz if you leave them sitting in your village, they will be killed when someone raids you. its best to start out with a few and keep them raiding constantly, just remember that a few troops wont do much to defend your village.


----------



## lo4life

Damn i got hit like 4 FN times.. I read what everyone said about the cranny.. What is the other thing that you was sayin??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

upgrade your cranny and dont let your resources stockpile, spend them as soon as you can... if people raid you and get a bunch of stuff, they're gonna keep comin back a few times a day, if they start getting nothing, they arent gonna want to waste as much time on you when they can be raiding other people and getting tons of stuff.


----------



## lo4life

does up grading you city wall help with anything?? Im upgrading my cranny to a level three as we speak. what else can i waste resources on that is something that will help me out in the future..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dont worry about anything except protecting your resources.... upgrading your cranny is the only way to do that for now. keep upgrading your cranny and your resource fields


----------



## lo4life

alrighty.. so this will evenutally stop lol.. these bastards r gettin on my nerves!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

they should stop or at least slow down as soon as they stop getting tons of resources every time they raid you. i raid a ton of people every day and there are a few villages near me that are absolute gold mines (like your village) so i hit them up a few times a day and they haven't been able to grow, there are some villages that obviously wised up and upgraded their cranny so that i couldnt get anything from them, so i don't raid them any more.


----------



## Nick G

i cant get my crop production up outside of raids, its so annoying. 
im -9.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

i am on server 6 im a gaul my name is JustJoshinYa my city coordinates are (75,-101) im very new and still protected but im gonna start upgrading my cranny


----------



## Guest

It takes forever to upgrade your crannys but it is so worth it! I still get raided daily by the same idiot but he never gets a thing. I am on cranny #3 and working on getting the rest of my resources to #5


----------



## lo4life

Im on cranny 4.. wont have enough resources to get my resources to the next levek till tomarrow..


----------



## scent troll

Not always true joe. My neighbor is giving me 50 resources each time I raid. I visit him 4-5 times a day


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Not always true joe. My neighbor is giving me 50 resources each time I raid. I visit him 4-5 times a day


whats not always true?


----------



## scent troll

People not attacking you if you dont have a lot to offer. Im getting almost nothing from my neighbor, but something is better then nothing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

thats the point i was trying to make, to not let them get ANY resources... that is why people need to max out at least one cranny and not let their resources pile up too much, just spend them on things you need


----------



## Nick G

50 every time and he is close isnt bad. i would keep hitting him too if i were you. 
could be someone who gave up.

anyone have anyone around them who is banned?
kinda weird.


----------



## Scrappy

Ocellatus2000 said:


> People not attacking you if you dont have a lot to offer. Im getting almost nothing from my neighbor, but something is better then nothing.


Even if they don't have res's to steal it's worth sending an attack every other day. That's what's meant by being dominant in your area. You've got to stop everyone around you from growing or they'll attack you eventually.

This is one of those games where you can't have any compassion. I had a personal nap with a gal last server. We co-existed for a few months with no problems, then one day she attacked me. She ended up taking that village and really crippled me.


----------



## Guest

i tried to back up one of our members after he kept getting attacked and i got threatened to get kicked out of the clan


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

and now you are kicked out...


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> i tried to back up one of our members after he kept getting attacked and i got threatened to get kicked out of the clan


actually what happened was that you sent 4 troops at a village with a population of 200 that was no where near you, and what resulted was the dude attacked Joe like eight times because Joe is in your alliance, and close to him.
if you dont understand the game then why even try?

edit, WAS in your alliance. 
good luck


----------



## kurb

I play a game called zOmg off www.gaiaonline.com It looks really stupid at first but its actually really tite. You guys should check it out.

I also would like to check out this game you guys play but im going to bed for the night, but tomarrow I will indeed be interested and for sure hit you guys up and we can beat some ass haha


----------



## Pit_man

Cool Kurb just let us know and I will send you a invite to the Team!


----------



## ...Jay...

joedizzlempls said:


> i cant get my crop production up outside of raids, its so annoying.
> im -9.


dont ever let your crop get into the neg. You need to raid, disperce troops, or have someone help you get back on your feet.

How the hell do I get in? If I hit server 6, is that the euro server, or will I be on the wrong shat?


----------



## Pit_man

it will say europe in the top left corner


----------



## Guest

23 hour attacks are always smart


----------



## Nick G

yeah you were a good trget for me to not have y dudes sitting at home while im not around this weekend.

hows your new alliance doing?


----------



## Guest

23 hour attacks are always smart


----------



## Pit_man

n3p said:


> 23 hour attacks are always smart :rasp:


n3p, you have NO friends here so why do you post in this thread?


----------



## Pit_man

Pit_man said:


> HEY P-Fury!!! We are starting a new Trivian team. We are currently looking for new Warriors to join the P-Fury team! We need all the help you can give us! Thank you P-Fury!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on.... Europe server 6.... South East Quadrant
> 
> Here is a link to the game... http://www.travian.com/
> 
> Our team has 20 members, your name will be added to the member list as you join.
> 
> Members
> Pit_man
> Trigga
> gvrayman
> ksls
> Scrappy
> JoeDizzleMPLS
> n3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muskielover1 = tormentor in the game
> Ocellatus2000
> notaverage
> TobiasRieper
> Nick G
> Brian5150
> lo4life
> Harley297
> joeytoad83
> Golden Pygo
> wizardslovak
> johnnyonthespot
> JustJoshinYa
> kurb


I have updated the list of the P-Fury clan!


----------



## lo4life




----------



## MiGsTeR

Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


----------



## Pit_man

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!


----------



## bob351

im on as bob351 but this game takes forever to do anything


----------



## mdrs

there's a speed server that started up in the last 48 hours if anyone's interested.

it actually sort of sucks starting up a normal and 3x game at the same time. one game is literally 2 hrs old and further along than my account that's several days along. DAMN, i thought i was out but i may be sucked back in.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Pit_man said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!
[/quote]

Garr, fine!







Where do I sign up and y'all gotta walk me through cuz I don't know anything about this.. haha


----------



## mdrs

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!
[/quote]

Garr, fine!







Where do I sign up and y'all gotta walk me through cuz I don't know anything about this.. haha
[/quote]

well i sort of signed up drunk and don't remember what server i'm on. try speed.travian.com. if you get more than one option, let me know.


----------



## Pit_man

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!
[/quote]

Garr, fine!







Where do I sign up and y'all gotta walk me through cuz I don't know anything about this.. haha
[/quote]

We are on.... Europe server 6.... South East Quadrant

Here is a link to the game... http://www.travian.com/

Welcome to Team P-Fury!!!


----------



## Pit_man

mdrs said:


> there's a speed server that started up in the last 48 hours if anyone's interested.
> 
> it actually sort of sucks starting up a normal and 3x game at the same time. one game is literally 2 hrs old and further along than my account that's several days along. DAMN, i thought i was out but i may be sucked back in.


Hey you should sign up with Team P-Fury we have 21 of the finest P-Fury members and you would make 22!! The slower sever is kinda cool cause all of us dont have a whole lot of time (some do







), so its not like if you arnt on for a few hours a sh*t load of stuff happens. I hope you join us!


----------



## kurb

yo pit man im going now to sign up so if you're around holla

fuckin website is down i think dawg i tryed to go there its not working? ill try again shortly.


----------



## Pit_man

cool man!! All of you just let me know your screen (pls keep your screen names as close as you can to your names here) I will send out invites to all of you. You have got to build embassy level 1 when you can to join!


----------



## mdrs

Pit_man said:


> there's a speed server that started up in the last 48 hours if anyone's interested.
> 
> it actually sort of sucks starting up a normal and 3x game at the same time. one game is literally 2 hrs old and further along than my account that's several days along. DAMN, i thought i was out but i may be sucked back in.


Hey you should sign up with Team P-Fury we have 21 of the finest P-Fury members and you would make 22!! The slower sever is kinda cool cause all of us dont have a whole lot of time (some do







), so its not like if you arnt on for a few hours a sh*t load of stuff happens. I hope you join us!
[/quote]

my dear Pit_Man, i did sign up on the normal server, of course. i'm on as mdrs. a modest profile, but once i can get an embassy built, i'll surely accept your invite, unless i can find a better one lol. but while spots are open, i suggest those who are interested sign up on the 3x server.


----------



## kurb

Damn why isnt it working for me I wanna play lol keeps saying 504 Gateway time-out


----------



## mdrs

kurb said:


> Damn why isnt it working for me I wanna play lol keeps saying 504 Gateway time-out


because you suck. jk man. what sort of internet connection are you on? what browser? what operating system?


----------



## JustJoshinYa

i accepted the invite pit man im on the alliance, yay now i go to war with all cities around me!!!


----------



## kurb

mdrs said:


> Damn why isnt it working for me I wanna play lol keeps saying 504 Gateway time-out


because you suck. jk man. what sort of internet connection are you on? what browser? what operating system?
[/quote]

haha YOU SUCK MOTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JK its working now must have been some bullshit. Im registerring now on SERVER 6

Registration complete name is kurb just like on here. I just started construction of an embassy and a woodcutter lol


----------



## kurb

yo pitman invite me im on and my embassy is built


----------



## Pit_man

invites have been sent to all that have asked! I just gotta upgrade my embassy, it will be up another level in 5min or so, so 3 more of you should be able to join!


----------



## kurb

yes boss i am patiently waitin


----------



## Scrappy

If it's the US 3x then it's not really worth playing. There's thousands of 12 year old kids that are on 24/7 there. It's insanely competitive and people generally aren't friendly or interested in talking.


----------



## Guest

I think it is best to use msging and chat in Travian for all Travian talk and updates. One never knows who is lurking


----------



## Guest

agreed


----------



## TobiasRieper

I get attacked often so whenever I build troops they just get killed off, its really anoying.


----------



## Guest

anyone want to join my alliance if i start one? pissfury ick? we would be an aggresive attacking alliance, focusing on farming the pfury alliance


----------



## kurb




----------



## Pit_man

n3p said:


> anyone want to join my alliance if i start one? pissfury ick? we would be an aggresive attacking alliance, focusing on farming the pfury alliance


hey n3p stay out of my thread pls, you arnt on the team so you dont need to post here!

you do hear yourself talking sh*t about a lot of good P-Fury members dont you?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Pit_man said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!
[/quote]

Garr, fine!







Where do I sign up and y'all gotta walk me through cuz I don't know anything about this.. haha
[/quote]

We are on.... Europe server 6.... South East Quadrant

Here is a link to the game... http://www.travian.com/

Welcome to Team P-Fury!!!
[/quote]

What tribe?


----------



## MiGsTeR

I registered, now what? Lol I ono what to do and kinda lost


----------



## Pit_man

MiGsTeR said:


> Lol what is this? And howd it get so big..


A lot of hard work my friend a lot of hard work, do you wanna join? LOL

we have 4 on the waiting list, they gotta build embassy level 1 bofore joining! I may need to upgrade my embassy before you all get in, I will upgrade it tonight or tomarrow!
[/quote]

Garr, fine!







Where do I sign up and y'all gotta walk me through cuz I don't know anything about this.. haha
[/quote]

We are on.... Europe server 6.... South East Quadrant

Here is a link to the game... http://www.travian.com/

Welcome to Team P-Fury!!!
[/quote]

What tribe?
[/quote]

Thats up to you, they say romans are the easyest to start out ith but idk? I am a roman


----------



## lo4life

From what I read Romans it takes more resources for things for them.. But as fas as a Army they are kick ass!!


----------



## MiGsTeR

MiGsTeR`s village (Capital) 2 (212|-84)


----------



## lo4life

is anyone in the chat on there??


----------



## Pit_man

We have five ppl on the list to join! I have sent out invites to all of you. You will need a embassy level 1 before you can join. I am upgrading my embassy so you should all be able to get in soon! It will take me two hours to get the embassy up to par. Welcome all new members!!


----------



## Guest

Pit_man said:


> hey n3p stay out of my thread pls, you arnt on the team so you dont need to post here!


theres a forum of trivian for just your alliance your free to use if you wish


----------



## mdrs

n3p said:


> hey n3p stay out of my thread pls, you arnt on the team so you dont need to post here!


theres a forum of trivian for just your alliance your free to use if you wish
[/quote]

don't be a tool, man. you're not on the team, you don't like the leader, why post here just to make trouble, what does that serve?


----------



## JustJoshinYa

i will go to WAR with you n3p what are your coordinates??? prepare to feel the Fury of my Rat army!!!!


----------



## Trigga

yeah n3p dont f*ck with my alliance we will eat you


----------



## Guest

bring it on


----------



## ...Jay...

out of curiosity is anyone by me? I'm at 74/-218. I'm not in the alliance yet. I'm just concentrating on getting some production going before worrying about embassies and stuff.

this is wwwaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy slower than the 3x. almost seems like 3x is really 10x or something. Its kinda nice though, not having to be on every 5 minutes.


----------



## Pit_man

Jayson745 said:


> out of curiosity is anyone by me? I'm at 74/-218. I'm not in the alliance yet. I'm just concentrating on getting some production going before worrying about embassies and stuff.
> 
> this is wwwaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy slower than the 3x. almost seems like 3x is really 10x or something. Its kinda nice though, not having to be on every 5 minutes.


idk there are 20 of us, we are all over LOL Get that embassy up asap so you can join us!


----------



## MiGsTeR

Whats the best thing to build first? lol


----------



## Pit_man

MiGsTeR said:


> Whats the best thing to build first? lol


Just do what the dude on the right of your screen says. He will give you tasks to complete.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Am in the alliance!!


----------



## lo4life

Cranny up Mig.. And get used to it cuz thats all you will be doing for a while...


----------



## Trigga

wizard i sent you your clay


----------



## Guest

O2, i never got those resources you promised to send me


----------



## wizardslovak

Trigga said:


> wizard i sent you your clay


ok trigga thank you i got them
i am fucken attacked by some shitass with 6 villages and min of 650 people each


----------



## Scrappy

MiGsTeR said:


> Whats the best thing to build first? lol


After you complete the beginner quest I've got a few write-ups on our forum you can check out.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I didn't know there was a beginners quest and stuff.. Haha So the first thing I made was like the embassy and freakin warehouse.. Now I got little to no resource to get lumber clay or iron.. This is gonna take a while.. lol


----------



## ...Jay...

^yea you want to upgrade your resources asap. Once you get a decient production going, the rest will come much easier.

I have an embassy up now, so I need an invite. Name is same as here. I'm at 74/-218


----------



## Pit_man

Jayson745 said:


> ^yea you want to upgrade your resources asap. Once you get a decient production going, the rest will come much easier.
> 
> I have an embassy up now, so I need an invite. Name is same as here. I'm at 74/-218


Jay I already sent out your invite. You gotta go to your embassy and accept it, and your in!


----------



## Scrappy

MiGsTeR said:


> I didn't know there was a beginners quest and stuff.. Haha So the first thing I made was like the embassy and freakin warehouse.. Now I got little to no resource to get lumber clay or iron.. This is gonna take a while.. lol


The nice thing about the quest is you get resources for completing them, so it's better than just building on your own.


----------



## scent troll

ksls, I made you a sitter to watch over my city and gave you permission to use some resources of mine in exchange for your time. However, after being gone for 3 days I come back to find 150 food and barely anything else to build with and all you have done is up my cranny by one level. In three days...

You are no longer needed to sit my city. I am not your personal supply chest. I do thank you however for your limited sitting you have done. Enjoy my resources..


----------



## mdrs

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ksls, I made you a sitter to watch over my city and gave you permission to use some resources of mine in exchange for your time. However, after being gone for 3 days I come back to find 150 food and barely anything else to build with and all you have done is up my cranny by one level. In three days...
> 
> You are no longer needed to sit my city. I am not your personal supply chest. I do thank you however for your limited sitting you have done. Enjoy my resources..


i'll sit for you if you like. i'm only able to play after 5pm thurs-mon and all day tues and wed. just let me know what you want done. a good sitter is hard to find.


----------



## scent troll

I'm confused as to what happened and might be jumping the gun here with ksls. But I wasnt attacked or raided. But after 3 days my resources should be maxed and there is only a level up on my cranny and she is the only one with access to my goods. I believe my assumption is just. I have been used.


----------



## mdrs

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm confused as to what happened and might be jumping the gun here with ksls. But I wasnt attacked or raided. But after 3 days my resources should be maxed and there is only a level up on my cranny and she is the only one with access to my goods. I believe my assumption is just. I have been used.


it would appear so. you could check the log on the global map. if you've been attacked, that can't be deleted like it can from your own log. if the rescs have been xfrd by merchants, that will only show up in the messages log and can be deleted.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Maybe Ksls turned to the dark side with n3p


----------



## scent troll

Nah, I'm know shes a good player. I just havent been on in 3 days and was expecting a few thousand resources to spend. Was just upset.


----------



## Guest

so when am i getting that shipment you promised?


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> so when am i getting that shipment you promised?


Are you talking to me?


----------



## Scrappy

Ocellatus2000 said:


> I'm confused as to what happened and might be jumping the gun here with ksls. But I wasnt attacked or raided. But after 3 days my resources should be maxed and there is only a level up on my cranny and she is the only one with access to my goods. I believe my assumption is just. I have been used.


The last time you were attacked was on the 14th.


----------



## Guest

Ocellatus2000 said:


> so when am i getting that shipment you promised?


Are you talking to me?
[/quote]

Indeed

i would show you the message you sent me saying you were going to send them very soon, but i guess travian messages automatically delete after a certain time period


----------



## JustJoshinYa

hey guys im getting attacked in a few hours by Siam Sato (79|-99) i dont have any troops i just started and am building my town can someone send me some back up??? or not possible in this game??? can someone attack him for me??? i dont want to be attacked yet i dont even have the building to make troops yet im trying to get my resources. 
thanks
-Josh


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dont worry about being attacked, it'll happen alot... just make sure your resources are protected by your cranny. if you have more resources than your cranny will protect, spend your resources so they dont get anything


----------



## Pit_man

JustJoshinYa said:


> dont worry about being attacked, it'll happen alot... just make sure your resources are protected by your cranny. if you have more resources than your cranny will protect, spend your resources so they dont get anything


^^^







And any troops that are in your village when you get attacked will get killed! Try to keep them all sent out all the time! If you arnt gonna be on-line for awhile send them on long raids while your gone.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

lol cool my cranny is being upgraded to lvl 3 right now and will finish like 5 minutes before their troops arrive and i laid 5 traps and spent the remaining resources he aint gonna get nothing from me, but he is sending 50 axemen and 20 paladins lol i hope i trap 5 paladins.


----------



## Trigga

anyone sitting for me today just please upgrade my resources when available and send my troops out on some easy raids.


----------



## Guest

To my fellow Travian players......Let me set the record straight. I did look after Ocellatus2000 account for the past 3 days. As for only upgrading his cranny????? This is false. When I started sitting he had approx. 90 villagers. His account is not a plus so you must do one task at a time. I upgraded his current cranny two levels, built him another cranny that I believe is a level 2 (not positive on that one so don't quote me). His fields were sitting at 50% 2's and 3's and they are now mostly at level 4's with my main focus on fields, lumber. I also upgraded his warehouse.

I DID NOT TAKE, BORROW OR STEAL ANY RESOURCES WHAT SO EVER!!!!! AND AM INSULTED THAT THIS STATEMENT WAS MADE!!

I was under the impression that I would only be sitting Mon-Fri while Ocellatus2000 was at work. I have explained to him through PM on Travian that I was only able to get on several times over the weekend myself because I was busy and that his resources are depleted because of all the work that I have done upgrading his resources and his village has grown to 107 villagers. I treated this village as my own! His resources are now pumping out twice as much as they were 3 days ago! and I get this $hit! when I should be thanked for all my hard work.

This is nothing but ungratefulness

P.S. Ocellatus2000 your food was only at 150 at 10 pm last night because the last upgrade I did was at 9pm. I was looking forward to your expression when you looked at your account today to see how much your village had grown and how many supplies you had. Sadly I got the opposite response.


----------



## lo4life

JustJoshin get used to the raids.. Trust me. Until you get ur cranny built up they will attack constantly. I was getting attacked 3-5 times a day and about the same at night. Get that cranny built up and get them resources built up also. To try to keep the raids down at night i usually try to spend all the resources that i can on ANYTHING... That way you can go all night without the worry of someone getting a ton of resources from you. If they do keep gettin resources they will keep comming back. n3p if you have noticed we dont even pay attention to you anymore. I recall you saying using gold was like cheating to Trigga in the P fury chat.. Well guess what my friend looking at this thread is actually cheating..


----------



## Guest

how is looking at this thread like cheating?


----------



## scent troll

I figured that much ksls. 
Thanks


----------



## Scrappy

ksls said:


> To my fellow Travian players......Let me set the record straight. I did look after Ocellatus2000 account for the past 3 days. As for only upgrading his cranny????? This is false. When I started sitting he had approx. 90 villagers. His account is not a plus so you must do one task at a time. I upgraded his current cranny two levels, built him another cranny that I believe is a level 2 (not positive on that one so don't quote me). His fields were sitting at 50% 2's and 3's and they are now mostly at level 4's with my main focus on fields, lumber. I also upgraded his warehouse.
> 
> I DID NOT TAKE, BORROW OR STEAL ANY RESOURCES WHAT SO EVER!!!!! AND AM INSULTED THAT THIS STATEMENT WAS MADE!!
> 
> I was under the impression that I would only be sitting Mon-Fri while Ocellatus2000 was at work. I have explained to him through PM on Travian that I was only able to get on several times over the weekend myself because I was busy and that his resources are depleted because of all the work that I have done upgrading his resources and his village has grown to 107 villagers. I treated this village as my own! His resources are now pumping out twice as much as they were 3 days ago! and I get this $hit! when I should be thanked for all my hard work.
> 
> This is nothing but ungratefulness
> 
> P.S. Ocellatus2000 your food was only at 150 at 10 pm last night because the last upgrade I did was at 9pm. I was looking forward to your expression when you looked at your account today to see how much your village had grown and how many supplies you had. Sadly I got the opposite response.


It's ok, I understand what you mean. Sometimes it's hard for me to tell what my sitters have done. (on the other servers I play) I just look at it like a bonus, because the growth I get from my sitter is something I didn't have to do, even if my sitter isn't on every day.


----------



## mdrs

can anyone assault a village? i'm a few spaces from a lightly occupied 15 cropper.


----------



## Guest

how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


----------



## Scrappy

n3p said:


> how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


Why are you asking us for advice? Shouldn't you ask that mighty alliance you're starting?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Woot! My village is booming!


----------



## joeytoad83

suck for me im near a bunch of a.o.o.m alliance members there friggin owning me, on guy attacked 3 time today and im about to get attacked again, only thing good is im on so i can spend my resources. so hopefully he gets nothing.


----------



## joeytoad83

how do they keep escapeing from my traps.


----------



## Nick G

cranny up joey.


----------



## joeytoad83

o i did he got nothing on the last attack.


----------



## Nick G

true. good work.


----------



## Trigga

Scrappy said:


> how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


Why are you asking us for advice? Shouldn't you ask that mighty alliance you're starting?
[/quote]
honestly where is your almighty alliance at


----------



## Guest

Scrappy said:


> how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


Why are you asking us for advice? Shouldn't you ask that mighty alliance you're starting?
[/quote]

im just planning my attack/destroyal of pfry alliance


----------



## mdrs

n3p said:


> how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


Why are you asking us for advice? Shouldn't you ask that mighty alliance you're starting?
[/quote]

im just planning my attack/destroyal of pfry alliance
[/quote]

attack/destroyal? well we're shaking in scardedness of our coming doom.


----------



## Guest

mdrs said:


> how do you know how many hours away someone is before sending troops at them?


Why are you asking us for advice? Shouldn't you ask that mighty alliance you're starting?
[/quote]

im just planning my attack/destroyal of pfry alliance
[/quote]

attack/destroyal? well we're shaking in scardedness of our coming doom.
[/quote]

dont worry dude, its just a game


----------



## Trigga

you can read this stuff all you want theres nothing CONFIDENTIAL in here. Anything that is that top secret should be PM'd or in the alliance room on travian.

i just cant wait to raid your bitch ass


----------



## mdrs

n3p said:


> [quote name='mdrs' post='2320291' date='Jan 20 2009, 09:11
> 
> dont worry dude, its just a game


i'm not worried, and i know it is. you're posting in a thread where you have no friends simply to annoy people. who seems like they're taking things a bit too seriously?


----------



## Trigga




----------



## ICEE

:nod:


----------



## Scrappy

joeytoad83 said:


> how do they keep escapeing from my traps.


If there's more troops than what you captured they free their comrades. Honestly, if there's a lot of big players around you it may be better just to restart. Go into your profile and there's an option to delete you account. Then open another with a different email addy.


----------



## scent troll

I'm playing if anyone is on. Doing homework too though so bare with me..


----------



## MiGsTeR

Lets attack n3p tonight...


----------



## Guest

bring it


----------



## Guest

Ocellatus2000 20.01.09 
RE: hey 01:35:04

There is word of an allied attack against you from my alliance. Although I am part of PFRY still, my ties to them are shallow at best. I will keep you posted of any moves being made by us in exchange for keeping any information I grant you secret.

This alliance is a loose organization of idiots in my opinion. My ties run with friends. You are a friend. Consider this an unofficial declaration of allegience,

then.....



> I'm staying out of wars and alliances which is why I am thinking about bailing on them. But knowing them, they will come after me over and over if I do.
> ____________


----------



## scent troll

ahahahahaha







Uh oh, oh man! Looks like the alliance is coming apart!!!


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> Ocellatus2000 20.01.09
> RE: hey 01:35:04
> 
> There is word of an allied attack against you from my alliance. Although I am part of PFRY still, my ties to them are shallow at best. I will keep you posted of any moves being made by us in exchange for keeping any information I grant you secret.
> 
> This alliance is a loose organization of idiots in my opinion. My ties run with friends. You are a friend. Consider this an unofficial declaration of allegience,
> 
> then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm staying out of wars and alliances which is why I am thinking about bailing on them. But knowing them, they will come after me over and over if I do.
> ____________
Click to expand...

who is the one getting all butt hurt over this game?

hows ur new alliance n3p?


----------



## scent troll

^^^









Nick know what sucks, it takes 12 hours for me to ship stuff to you. lol


----------



## Guest

i will be in the alliance once they update there embassy to hold more members


----------



## scent troll

Doubtful.


----------



## muskielover1

after a loong while,well get catas.thats when you can hurt him without having to just send soldiers.


----------



## FEEFA




----------



## Guest

notaverage said:


> Nope...you wanna sit for me..haha...I don't know how much that I will play....
> If anyone wants to be my sitter let me know.
> Actually hell why don't we all just make the same password so that anyone can help out.
> 
> But there would have to be rules such as No attacking when IN someone elses account.
> Also, you could update what your working on here and if anyone is on during the day they can pop in for ya.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I will be first.
> 
> *Login Notaverage
> Password-abc123*
> 
> I am working on building my resources obviously and embassy.


this is incorrect


----------



## MiGsTeR

Only n3p...


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> Nope...you wanna sit for me..haha...I don't know how much that I will play....
> If anyone wants to be my sitter let me know.
> Actually hell why don't we all just make the same password so that anyone can help out.
> 
> But there would have to be rules such as No attacking when IN someone elses account.
> Also, you could update what your working on here and if anyone is on during the day they can pop in for ya.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I will be first.
> 
> *Login Notaverage
> Password-abc123*
> 
> I am working on building my resources obviously and embassy.


this is incorrect








[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

Hey joe, I'm going to be at work all day today. Feel free to stop on in my village. I just spent as many of my resources as I could before leaving for work so whatever. Might not be enough built up to do anything with. FYI...I want to upgrade all my resources right now.


----------



## Guest

wth? i attacked brianp with 15phalaxes(attacked, not raided) and none of my phalaxes died or anything, but nothing happened to brianp?


----------



## Trigga

my imperian just randomly disappeared



n3p said:


> wth? i attacked brianp with 15phalaxes(attacked, not raided) and none of my phalaxes died or anything, but nothing happened to brianp?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Was wondering if I could get in on this alliance. I'm at 226 -39.


----------



## Trigga

whats your travian name

nevermind im sending an invite to Mycomaster


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Thank ya sir! Have to wait till tomm. Don't have my embassy up. Whomever has settlers should move or at least check out Section 233
-39. Someone in the alliance should make this square their capital.

I have 600 gold. Whomever is nice enough to help out with some resources to help me build right now I will give them gold or resources down the road.


----------



## lo4life

what do you need crosshair?? my lumber is pretty much gone but have a decent amount of everything else


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I'm low on everything. There is only 2-3 guys in my region that are even to 100 pop yet and they keep farming me. Soooo all my resources right now are going towards a cranny. I need to get up my marketplace than embassy. Whatever you can spare would be greatly appreciated. I assure you I will get ya back!


----------



## lo4life

Dont worry about it.. If Im in need of anything at anytime just hook me up.. Till then dont worry bout it.. Got some stuff comming here in a few...


----------



## mdrs

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'm low on everything. There is only 2-3 guys in my region that are even to 100 pop yet and they keep farming me. Soooo all my resources right now are going towards a cranny. I need to get up my marketplace than embassy. Whatever you can spare would be greatly appreciated. I assure you I will get ya back!


i'll see about sending you some stuff, too. don't think i don't remember who hooked me up on that 3x server.


----------



## lo4life

Whats your name on there??
Nevermind they are on their way.. got 14 hrs to get there lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Thank ya thank ya. Someone needs to capture 233 -39 !!! Look at it....no one is there currently.

Mycomaster is my name on there.


----------



## lo4life

WHOOO HOOO broke 100 ppl in my village lol


----------



## Nick G

lo4life said:


> WHOOO HOOO broke 100 ppl in my village lol


yeah i recently did that as well. i felt accomplished!


----------



## lo4life

Yea i know


----------



## ...Jay...

my protection is up, and I haven't gotten very far.

People who are using firefox, can use the greasemonkey add-on to make things different on travian
View attachment 177265

View attachment 177264

View attachment 177263


it just gives you more info/functionality


----------



## ...Jay...

http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=tr...n&sort=fans the top one is the one I used


----------



## Guest

what fun is this game if everyone is so crannied up, you get nothing or can do nothing on attacks? I finally built up an army, but i attack pfury members for nothing. attack me all you want, im also so crannied up, you wont raid anything


----------



## lo4life




----------



## Nick G

lo4life said:


>


x2 hahhahaha

u will never get it n3p


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> *what fun is this game if everyone is so crannied up*.........*im also so crannied up, you wont raid anything*


Wow...just wow. 
You literally contradicted yourself in the same sentence. Judging by your closing words you can probably answer your question posed by the opening of your statement.


----------



## Guest

no, im just as crannied up just like everyone else, which makes it pointless to attack people. they should lower the cranny holdings

anyone want to take over my account?


----------



## mdrs

n3p said:


> no, im just as crannied up just like everyone else, which makes it pointless to attack people. they should lower the cranny holdings
> 
> anyone want to take over my account?


i'll take over your pfury account...


----------



## Guest

no way, im an OG, they already deleted my njpiranha account which was like the 10th member to ever join the site. my travian account someone could take over if they want though


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

n3p said:


> no, im just as crannied up just like everyone else, which makes it pointless to attack people. they should lower the cranny holdings
> 
> anyone want to take over my account?


I'll take your account as well if something should fall through.


----------



## gvrayman

n3p said:


> no way, im an OG, they already deleted my njpiranha account which was like the 10th member to ever join the site. my travian account someone could take over if they want though


I'll take over your account


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Got the supplies you sent Lo4life. Thanks again sir!


----------



## scent troll

n3p I'll take care of your account and give you this...if you ever want it back it's yours. I'll take care of it for you though. Let me know via PM


----------



## Trigga

anyone that is sitting for me..i think ksls pit and joe have before....if you guys could drop in a few times today and just send my guys on a few trips. Im working in about half an hour so i dont need anyone to check in till around 5ish.


----------



## mdrs

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Got the supplies you sent Lo4life. Thanks again sir!


i was in the process of sending you supplies when i noticed your village is larger than mine, lol. wouldn't be able to do much good there.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

mdrs said:


> Got the supplies you sent Lo4life. Thanks again sir!


i was in the process of sending you supplies when i noticed your village is larger than mine, lol. wouldn't be able to do much good there.
[/quote]

Where you at?


----------



## mdrs

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Got the supplies you sent Lo4life. Thanks again sir!


i was in the process of sending you supplies when i noticed your village is larger than mine, lol. wouldn't be able to do much good there.
[/quote]

Where you at?
[/quote]

i'm working now so i can't get through the web filter. i'm mdrs in the alliance.


----------



## lo4life

No problem Crosshair. Just sucks that it took 14 hrs to get there. Can I add someone that is good at this game to sit for me? Not to actaully sit but to check in and see how i am doing on things or if i should do something different. Just send me a PM me on here or send me a message on the game..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lo4life said:


> No problem Crosshair. Just sucks that it took 14 hrs to get there. Can I add someone that is good at this game to sit for me? Not to actaully sit but to check in and see how i am doing on things or if i should do something different. Just send me a PM me on here or send me a message on the game..


I can sit for whomever. It's slow in the shop right now for the next month or so. I just leave Travian up on the shop computer and build throughout the day. I'll do this for whomever wants me to watch your account.

Pm me your account info and what you want me to focus on and I'll do just that.


----------



## lo4life

Really not looking for a "sitter" just wanting someone who is good at this game to look at my account once and a while to make sure that Im doing stuff right. To make sure that I dont F this thing up..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lo4life said:


> Really not looking for a "sitter" just wanting someone who is good at this game to look at my account once and a while to make sure that Im doing stuff right. To make sure that I dont F this thing up..


I believe that there are some on here who played the game the last time around I being one of them but other than that I don't think there is anyone who's a "Master" per say. I've been reading strategies and they all say the same sh*t. Build up your cranny as you build your fields and wait to start building until all your fields are at least level 5.

Soldiers aren't worth it to me at this point. If we build a web of commerce through everyone building the market then I think we will be much better off. Resourse allocation is what this game is about and especially in the beginning. Troops are a luxery to me at this point.


----------



## mdrs

i just have to say, my alliance sucks on the other server. i'm the ONLY one in my alliance that ever attacks anything.


----------



## lo4life

IMO we need to get everyone posting on our alliance forum and get a general game plan going... IDK.. Like i said i am a noob on this game never thought i would like this game till i started playing and then just got hooked on it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lo4life said:


> IMO we need to get everyone posting on our alliance forum and get a general game plan going... IDK.. Like i said i am a noob on this game never thought i would like this game till i started playing and then just got hooked on it.


Since I don't have my embassy up yet I can't get on the alliance forum to my knowledge. Anyone heading that yet though? In a couple of days I will have the embassy up if noone is doing it at current time or if noone else wants to do I will.

Until everyone has up there embassy might we start a thread here to discuss planning?


----------



## MiGsTeR

My city just went down in 20 min.. Killed all my troops.. And stole a shiet load of my resources.. Am pissed


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

MiGsTeR said:


> My city just went down in 20 min.. Killed all my troops.. And stole a shiet load of my resources.. Am pissed


Where you at? What size was your city?


----------



## lo4life

I told ya mig..... just build up ur cranny... cant really do the whole planning thing on here we have someone from a different alliance on here....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lo4life said:


> I told ya mig..... just build up ur cranny... cant really do the whole planning thing on here we have someone from a different alliance on here....


Who.....lol.......who?


----------



## lo4life

is there a owl in here?? if anything Pit and trigga would be the ones to make a plan up, give orders etc...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

lo4life said:


> is there a owl in here?? if anything Pit and trigga would be the ones to make a plan up, give orders etc...


Then lets get this thing going....right meow!


----------



## MiGsTeR

I did cranny up.. Well a little its at lvl 3.. I got too caught up attacking


----------



## lo4life

^^ hell i forgot about my troops till someone came and killed them. then i was pissed that i forgot about them.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Well he had the man power.. 140 - 4 troops.. He even killed my rat!


----------



## scent troll

Joey, I'll be at work today if you're on. I spent my resources pretty dry last night but they should be built up by Sunday morning. Feel free to pop in and upgrade anything.
Thanks brother


----------



## JustJoshinYa

hey can someone sit for me and upgrade my granary warehouse market place and cranny?? i have maxed out my resources to 1200 each and i dont have time today to do anything i have a family birthday party, i will gladly give resources to whoever can help me out and sit my account if you need some resources just let me know cause im maxed out and over producing lol i get attacked 5 times a day and no one gets sh!t from me my cranny is like lvl 8 or 9


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

JustJoshinYa said:


> hey can someone sit for me and upgrade my granary warehouse market place and cranny?? i have maxed out my resources to 1200 each and i dont have time today to do anything i have a family birthday party, i will gladly give resources to whoever can help me out and sit my account if you need some resources just let me know cause im maxed out and over producing lol i get attacked 5 times a day and no one gets sh!t from me my cranny is like lvl 8 or 9


I'll help you out


----------



## MiGsTeR

How do you steal from someone with a high lvl cranny?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

If you want an easier interface with the game as well as alot more information displayed to you then check out this vid.


----------



## ...Jay...

^thats the same one I got. It its pretty handy considering it just takes a minute to get. The video makes it sound complicated, but its not. Just grab the greasemonkey addon, then whatever scripts you want. I'm not sure if its ok with travian rules, but i'm using it anyway. It shows things like how long you have to wait before you have enough res for a certain building. And i think it gives you a building cue without using gold.

There are a bunch of other scripts I havent messed with, that I'm sure are against the rules. Ones that automatically send away your troops right before attacks get there, or even ones that send auto waves of troops. So they build solders and send them without you there. It seems pointless to play if your gonna do all that though. And when your troops take off the exact same amount of time before an attack every time, its pretty obvious that somethings up.


----------



## scent troll

joe, I sent you some resources. Should be there by 1am tonight.


----------



## mdrs

jayson and crosshair, those mods are cool but if the MHs catch you using a script of any kind, you get banned. the rationale is that gold pays for some staff for the game and goes to costs of running servers and sh*t. i doubt it's quite like that but, it is what it is so be careful what you do with mods.

mig, you use catas and hope you get lucky and hit a cranny. that's pretty far down the road, though. eventually, if you want a city that can do anything but be crannyville, you have to have a LOT of resources out there with mainly troops to protect them. early on, most people are building and you can do that without leaving a lot of rescs unprotected. eventually, you'll mainly be after crop.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

mdrs said:


> jayson and crosshair, those mods are cool but if the MHs catch you using a script of any kind, you get instantly banned. the rationale is that gold pays for some staff for the game and goes to costs of running servers and sh*t. i doubt it's quite like that but, it is what it is so be careful what you do with mods.
> 
> mig, you use catas and hope you get lucky and hit a cranny. that's pretty far down the road, though. eventually, if you want a city that can do anything but be crannyville, you have to have a LOT of resources out there with mainly troops to protect them. early on, most people are building and you can do that without leaving a lot of rescs unprotected. eventually, you'll mainly be after crop.


I thought this script was cool?!?!?! That's the reason I didn't download others that expressly say they are forbidden. Like the ones that let you see the 15crop fields and stuff like that.


----------



## mdrs

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I thought this script was cool?!?!?! That's the reason I didn't download others that expressly say they are forbidden. Like the ones that let you see the 15crop fields and stuff like that.


§5 Use of externals
The use of scripts or bots which automate actions (such as building upgrades, building troops, sending troops, trading, developing researches, attacking alerts or cropfinders) or modify the game interface (for example, grease monkey scripts) are against the rules. The game must be played with an unmodified internet browser. All scripts which excessively tax the server are also forbidden.


----------



## joeytoad83

Notaverage sent some crops your way.


----------



## ...Jay...

> §5 Use of externals
> The use of scripts or bots which automate actions (such as building upgrades, building troops, sending troops, trading, developing researches, attacking alerts or cropfinders) or modify the game interface (for example, grease monkey scripts) are against the rules. The game must be played with an unmodified internet browser. All scripts which excessively tax the server are also forbidden.


damn. that sux.. I'm gonna never use it again......


----------



## Scrappy

Btw, if you have an attack or defense you'd like to share with us then here's a cool tool to make battle report with: http://travilog.org.ua/en/


----------



## MiGsTeR

I got some crops left over if anyone needs some


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Joined

Name is dZilla


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

invite sent... you'll have to wait til you build an embassy to accept the invite tho


----------



## Scrappy

Just fyi.... The uk 3x is ending withing the next few days and should take a couple weeks to reset. So if anyone wants to give a 3x server a try, I'll post when it's ready for registration.


----------



## Guest

I'm bored...talk to me ppl







In Travian chat of course


----------



## Trigga

no one is in there


----------



## Trigga

how do you get your scouts to go scout places?


----------



## mdrs

Trigga said:


> how do you get your scouts to go scout places?


have at least one attack a village or oasis. it'll give you the option of looking for defense and rescs or troops and rescs.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Scrappy said:


> Just fyi.... The uk 3x is ending withing the next few days and should take a couple weeks to reset. So if anyone wants to give a 3x server a try, I'll post when it's ready for registration.


Let me know when please.


----------



## Scrappy

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just fyi.... The uk 3x is ending withing the next few days and should take a couple weeks to reset. So if anyone wants to give a 3x server a try, I'll post when it's ready for registration.


Let me know when please.
[/quote]
Sure. There's 2 WW's at lvl95 right now, so the server should be over by the end of the week. It usually takes 2 weeks for it to reset. I'll post here when it does.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I need some resources.. Can someone send me some food in exchange for some other stuff?


----------



## Nick G

i would migs. im 24 hours away from you. 
what about the marketplace?


----------



## scent troll

MiGsTeR said:


> I need some resources.. Can someone send me some food in exchange for some other stuff?


Resources on the way Mig...

Will arrive in around 2 hours.


----------



## Trigga

i need iron and have plenty of food. Anyone want to trade 1000 of my crop for 1500 iron?


----------



## MiGsTeR

Thanks O2.. Thats a little much for me trigga.. lol


----------



## Trigga

that wasnt directed just at you anyone who wants to trade can let me know


----------



## Trigga

who ever can sit for me tommorow id appreciate it


----------



## lo4life

Sry Trig I cant pull that one off..


----------



## Nick G

trig, PM me


----------



## wizardslovak

i am building my empire slowly lolz
gotta get those resources running before i will build army









Aliance Hura Hura Hura


----------



## Scrappy

I found those defense reports I was telling you guys about.
linky
dinky
doo
It cost his tons to take 2 of my villages. I killed 12 of his senators.

Btw, the server ended today so it should be reset in the next couple weeks.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Scrappy said:


> I found those defense reports I was telling you guys about.
> linky
> dinky
> doo
> It cost his tons to take 2 of my villages. I killed 12 of his senators.
> 
> Btw, the server ended today so it should be reset in the next couple weeks.


Nice! Just curious, how big were your fields at the end? Levelwise that is


----------



## Scrappy

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I found those defense reports I was telling you guys about.
> linky
> dinky
> doo
> It cost his tons to take 2 of my villages. I killed 12 of his senators.
> 
> Btw, the server ended today so it should be reset in the next couple weeks.


Nice! Just curious, how big were your fields at the end? Levelwise that is








[/quote]
My capital was a standard 4446 and all the fields were lvl 13 or 14 before it was wiped out by the guy in those reports. I still had an excess of about 3k in wheat consumption then. It was kinda bad luck for me because all my neighbors were part of an alliance we were allies with, then they switched to an alliance we were always fighting with. This was about half way through the server and really hurt me because I had to rebuild all over again in an area near my alliance.

That's why I think it's so important to build a safe zone where we flood an area with our alliance. You can still have your farming villages, but it's nice to have an area where you can build without fear of attack and stockpile huge amounts of defensive troops for when you need it later. (because you will, lol)


----------



## scent troll

It appears n3p is taking offensive towards my city. I have an abundance of defenses. I would like to discuss our problem (n3p) on the alliance forum soon. This is an obvious attack against our alliance and has no strategic relevance.


----------



## Guest

Central said:


> It appears n3p is taking offensive towards my city. I have an abundance of defenses. I would like to discuss our problem (n3p) on the alliance forum soon. This is an obvious attack against our alliance and has no strategic relevance.


you changed your name 02?


----------



## Scrappy

Pre-registration for the next UK 3x is Feb 6 and the game starts Feb 9.

Oh, forgot to mention that this new server will be the T3.1 version of the game. (the same as what we're playing now.) But the new T3.5 will be released some time in the future. Here's the changes they made. Btw, it looks like they gave even more of an advantage to Teutons.








T3.5


----------



## Nick G

BAHAHAHAHHAHA
Oce OWNED n3p. 
hHAHAHAHAHA
sh*t is funny. n3p lost all 30 of his men, and his hero.
anyone see that?


----------



## Guest

Nick G said:


> BAHAHAHAHHAHA
> Oce OWNED n3p.
> hHAHAHAHAHA
> sh*t is funny. n3p lost all 30 of his men, and his hero.
> anyone see that?


false


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> BAHAHAHAHHAHA
> Oce OWNED n3p.
> hHAHAHAHAHA
> sh*t is funny. n3p lost all 30 of his men, and his hero.
> anyone see that?


false
[/quote]
im sorry, trapped. whatever. 
still didnt return.


----------



## Scrappy

n3p said:


> BAHAHAHAHHAHA
> Oce OWNED n3p.
> hHAHAHAHAHA
> sh*t is funny. n3p lost all 30 of his men, and his hero.
> anyone see that?


false
[/quote]
True.
http://travilog.org.ua/en/6322957/79ab0dc2...e63bbf1d31d5731


----------



## Guest

sending messages to my new alliance behind my back?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

n3p said:


> sending messages to my new alliance behind my back?


actually, they sent me a message this morning extending a friendly hand... i never sent them anything.


----------



## Guest

> scrappydoo wrote:
> 
> Just wanted you to know that n2prs who you guys recently accepted was kicked from our alliance for continually attacking people in his own alliance.
> 
> Marcel


thats what he sent them. and for the record, i didnt get kicked from pfry for continually attacking pfry members while i was in it. i got kicked for attacking the alliance that kept attacking joeD and joeD got mad that they would attack him back, not attack me.

that and i was smarter then all of you but you wouldent listen


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you attacking that person had nothing to do with you getting booted... pit man and i kicked you out of the alliance because you were annoying everybody, that's the only reason

you talking all that sh*t in chat that night was the tipping point


----------



## Nick G

in effect u did attack people in our alliance. you pissed off another alliance, against our advice, and got joe attacked a bunch of time due to his proximity.


----------



## Scrappy

n3p said:


> scrappydoo wrote:
> 
> Just wanted you to know that n2prs who you guys recently accepted was kicked from our alliance for continually attacking people in his own alliance.
> 
> Marcel
> 
> 
> 
> thats what he sent them. and for the record, i didnt get kicked from pfry for continually attacking pfry members while i was in it. i got kicked for attacking the alliance that kept attacking joeD and joeD got mad that they would attack him back, not attack me.
> 
> that and i was smarter then all of you but you wouldent listen
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking behind your back because we aren't friends. I was actively trying to screw you by telling your new alliance that you broke the friendly fire rule. You attacked our alliance through someone you were sitting.


----------



## Guest

false

i was already booted by the pfry alliance at that point shithead


----------



## Scrappy

It doesn't matter if you were already booted genius. Read the rules.

§4 Friendly fire
You may not allow other players to attack or conquer a village willingly if it does not clearly benefit the account being attacked or conquered (see §4.1 for village conquer restrictions). This includes villages you own or are sitting for. Being blackmailed into allowing a village to be attacked or conquered is also not permissible. All of the participants in the attack(s) may be punished.

Resources that have been placed in a village only for the purpose of being stolen are considered the same as resources that have been sent via the marketplace (§3). This does not apply to villages which are property of the attacking account.

*Attacking accounts connected to your own account via the sitter function or 'same pc usage' is not permissible when there is no obvious benefit to the attacked account. This also applies to accounts in the same alliance. *

When making a complaint of friendly fire, the complaint must be sent to the Multihunter within 48 hours to be considered valid. This limit does not apply to friendly fire incidents discovered by the Multihunter on his/her own. Self-accusation can lower the punishment.


----------



## MiGsTeR

n3p got owned by O2


----------



## Guest

^^^ x2


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

MiGsTeR said:


> n3p got owned by O2


haha, i was sitting mikes account last night... both of his attackers got owned


----------



## scent troll

Yes, anyone who so chooses to attack me (that means you as well n3p) will continue to get owned. I may not be a large village, but for my size I pack a hell of a defense. 
n3p, I haven't yet decided what to do with all your prisoners. I have sent you two letters. If you don't reply to the second letter and comply with my cease fire I offered for your sake, I will assume a war will begin between us. I don't take lightly to mindless attacks by some speck on a map you call your village. If you wish to continue sending your troops, do so. My traps are lonely.

I will wait for your reply about the cease fire never the less. Good day


----------



## ICEE

Central said:


> Yes, anyone who so chooses to attack me (that means you as well n3p) will continue to get owned. I may not be a large village, but for my size I pack a hell of a defense.
> n3p, I haven't yet decided what to do with all your prisoners. I have sent you two letters. If you don't reply to the second letter and comply with my cease fire I offered for your sake, I will assume a war will begin between us. I don't take lightly to mindless attacks by some speck on a map you call your village. If you wish to continue sending your troops, do so. My traps are lonely.
> 
> I will wait for your reply about the cease fire never the less. Good day


----------



## Scrappy

Central said:


> Yes, anyone who so chooses to attack me (that means you as well n3p) will continue to get owned. I may not be a large village, but for my size I pack a hell of a defense.
> n3p, I haven't yet decided what to do with all your prisoners. I have sent you two letters. If you don't reply to the second letter and comply with my cease fire I offered for your sake, I will assume a war will begin between us. I don't take lightly to mindless attacks by some speck on a map you call your village. If you wish to continue sending your troops, do so. My traps are lonely.
> 
> I will wait for your reply about the cease fire never the less. Good day


The usual cost to release troops is 1/2 the cost to build them. But in n3p's case, I'd just keep them.


----------



## kurb

yo guys ive been in jail for the last 5 days i just got bailed out today so sorry about my not being here invite me back ill be back on daily again like before!


----------



## kurb

i just bought 250 gold too and got all the plus sh*t activated for everything i only been on 10 mins and i got 10 pop more already


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'll send you another invite... make sure the first thing you do is find a sitter that you can trust to watch your account for you if you aren't around, i'd offer to do it, but i'm already watching a few. once you find a sitter or two, just let them know anytime that you aren't gonna be able to get on your computer.


----------



## scent troll

For all who are curious, n3p did not work with me. He is to be considered an enemy of our alliance. 
I will post our exchange in the alliance forum.


----------



## Guest

you know i can destoy all your traps by sending more troops then the number of traps you have?

so if you have 60 traps, and i send 61 troops, all of your traps get destroyed and none of mine are captured anymore


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> you know i can destoy all your traps by sending more troops then the number of traps you have?
> 
> so if you have 60 traps, and i send 61 troops, all of your traps get destroyed and none of mine are captured anymore


Obviously. But you'll need quite a bit more then 60 troops to destroy all my traps then. FYI
Have at it n3p. But I digress, have I attacked you yet? So why keep attacking me? If you feel like sending your troops 24 hours away to test my number of traps I welcome the challenge.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

if you send more troops than he has traps, you will only destroy 2/3 of his traps... you also aren't taking into account the defensive troops that he might have in his village


----------



## scent troll

joedizzlempls said:


> if you send more troops than he has traps, you will only destroy 2/3 of his traps... you also aren't taking into account the *defensive troops that he might have in his village*











Put it this way, I am more then comfortable where I am now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Central said:


> if you send more troops than he has traps, you will only destroy 2/3 of his traps... you also aren't taking into account the *defensive troops that he might have in his village*


:nod: 
Put it this way, I am more then comfortable where I am now.
[/quote]

you'll be even more comfortable with the hundreds of reinforcements we can send, haha


----------



## Guest

you mean phalaxes?


----------



## kurb

....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Just a suggestion but to everyone in the PFURY alliance....hear me out. If you select one person a day and send an hour worth of resources (more if you can spare) but just an hour worth of resources....you would be amazed at the growth within the alliance you would see. You have 25 people total in your alliance right now (almost all of you are at a 100 so you're making at least 100 units) if everyone did this then the min you would get is an extra 2,500 in resources a day extra to build with. As you grow.....you send more and thus grow faster. This is what other alliances do and IMHO it's something you might want to do as well.









2,500 is the min if you only send 100 units of whatever you choose. If you send at least 100 units of everything then whoever is to receive that day will get 10,000 extra resource units to build with. It's a lotto you know you're gonna win


----------



## Scrappy

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just a suggestion but to everyone in the PFURY alliance....hear me out. If you select one person a day and send an hour worth of resources (more if you can spare) but just an hour worth of resources....you would be amazed at the growth within the alliance you would see. You have 25 people total in your alliance right now (almost all of you are at a 100 so you're making at least 100 units) if everyone did this then the min you would get is an extra 2,500 in resources a day extra to build with. As you grow.....you send more and thus grow faster. This is what other alliances do and IMHO it's something you might want to do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,500 is the min if you only send 100 units of whatever you choose. If you send at least 100 units of everything then whoever is to receive that day will get 10,000 extra resource units to build with. It's a lotto you know you're gonna win


It's called resource pushing. It works for the alliances who's members are experienced enough that most aren't farmed. It's detrimental to everyone in that area if a farmer walks away with 2k+ in res's. The other problem is the huge amount of waste you get with pushing. If the person's warehouse is full those res's just disappear.

The idea I've seen in the past that I've liked is called settler pushing. When someone is ready to build their first settlers then everyone sends 1hr of res's. Usually someone ready to settle another village isn't farmed much, knows how to spend his res's so it's not wasted, and has a decent size warehouse.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Scrappy said:


> Just a suggestion but to everyone in the PFURY alliance....hear me out. If you select one person a day and send an hour worth of resources (more if you can spare) but just an hour worth of resources....you would be amazed at the growth within the alliance you would see. You have 25 people total in your alliance right now (almost all of you are at a 100 so you're making at least 100 units) if everyone did this then the min you would get is an extra 2,500 in resources a day extra to build with. As you grow.....you send more and thus grow faster. This is what other alliances do and IMHO it's something you might want to do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,500 is the min if you only send 100 units of whatever you choose. If you send at least 100 units of everything then whoever is to receive that day will get 10,000 extra resource units to build with. It's a lotto you know you're gonna win


It's called resource pushing. It works for the alliances who's members are experienced enough that most aren't farmed. It's detrimental to everyone in that area if a farmer walks away with 2k+ in res's. The other problem is the huge amount of waste you get with pushing. If the person's warehouse is full those res's just disappear.

The idea I've seen in the past that I've liked is called settler pushing. When someone is ready to build their first settlers then everyone sends 1hr of res's. Usually someone ready to settle another village isn't farmed much, knows how to spend his res's so it's not wasted, and has a decent size warehouse.
[/quote]

Agreed, but all of the above I feel can be dealt with by communication. If you know you can't support 10K in resources then let the "resource manager" know this so he can plan accordingly. What I was trying to point out is the alliance I feel has to work as a team and ultimately ONE unit.


----------



## joeytoad83

sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Nick G

i think we should have more discussions like this about organization in the forum in the game for our alliance.

fo sho.

its worth discussing... but away from prying eyes if u know what i mean.


----------



## muskielover1

yes you definately have to communicate with the people involved and all bs is out the window.

its a great asset.you need ppl to help you organize things.let the officers you appiont do their work.


----------



## TobiasRieper

I was taken off the PFRY alliance?


----------



## Nick G

^^sorry man








start growing again and get back in.



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just a suggestion but to everyone in the PFURY alliance....hear me out. If you select one person a day and send an hour worth of resources (more if you can spare) but just an hour worth of resources....you would be amazed at the growth within the alliance you would see. You have 25 people total in your alliance right now (almost all of you are at a 100 so you're making at least 100 units) if everyone did this then the min you would get is an extra 2,500 in resources a day extra to build with. As you grow.....you send more and thus grow faster. This is what other alliances do and IMHO it's something you might want to do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,500 is the min if you only send 100 units of whatever you choose. If you send at least 100 units of everything then whoever is to receive that day will get 10,000 extra resource units to build with. It's a lotto you know you're gonna win


It's called resource pushing. It works for the alliances who's members are experienced enough that most aren't farmed. It's detrimental to everyone in that area if a farmer walks away with 2k+ in res's. The other problem is the huge amount of waste you get with pushing. If the person's warehouse is full those res's just disappear.

The idea I've seen in the past that I've liked is called settler pushing. When someone is ready to build their first settlers then everyone sends 1hr of res's. Usually someone ready to settle another village isn't farmed much, knows how to spend his res's so it's not wasted, and has a decent size warehouse.
[/quote]

Agreed, but all of the above I feel can be dealt with by communication. If you know you can't support 10K in resources then let the "resource manager" know this so he can plan accordingly. What I was trying to point out is the alliance I feel has to work as a team and ultimately ONE unit.
[/quote]
i made a thread about this in the alliance forum in the "tips section" we should start hitting that up instead of here with ideas like this.


----------



## scent troll

For you players that wonder about the value of a good defense, check out my last battle. I was attacked by 43 troops and captured every single one. My units and resources were literally untouched. On top of that I have the upper hand while negotiating their release. And he will never be back.


----------



## Guest

are you talking about my attack?


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> are you talking about my attack?


No my friend. I'm talking about a much larger foe with a much larger army who decided to test my defenses and lost nearly four times as many troops as you did when you attacked me. 
But thanks for asking.


----------



## Guest

i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, *just want a war* and to be part ofit


Exactly why if n3p is part of our alliance I will gracefully withdraw my membership. Mindless waring is not in my motivation. I have been carefully earning friends with many members and thus their alliances. n3p, I hold no ill-will towards you, but you are a rouge city at best. Randomly attacking with no end game in mind.


----------



## scent troll

Migster, I am sending you crop and iron. I am being attacked by a much larger foe, instead of the possibility of him stealing resources if he breaks my defense I am allocating them to an ally (you). Enjoy them.


----------



## scent troll

n3p is attacking once again.








What is your problem boy?


----------



## ChilDawg

Central said:


> n3p is attacking once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem boy?


It's like what you have with a little, hypersexual toy dog with a Napoleon complex. Just can't stop humping your leg, because there are multiple motivations wired into its limbic systems to do so, even if it has no reason why. Is it for dominance or for something else? Even the dog's no longer sure...


----------



## scent troll

ChilDawg said:


> n3p is attacking once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem boy?


It's like what you have with a little, hypersexual toy dog with a Napoleon complex. Just can't stop humping your leg, because there are multiple motivations wired into its limbic systems to do so, even if it has no reason why. Is it for dominance or for something else? Even the dog's no longer sure...
[/quote]
The dog was never sure, only an outside perspective could possibly understand the complexity of n3p's insistent actions. My opinion, egocentric compulsive disorder with a hint of bi-curious feelings.


----------



## joeytoad83

because he just wants a war he already stated that


----------



## mdrs

Central said:


> n3p is attacking once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem boy?


It's like what you have with a little, hypersexual toy dog with a Napoleon complex. Just can't stop humping your leg, because there are multiple motivations wired into its limbic systems to do so, even if it has no reason why. Is it for dominance or for something else? Even the dog's no longer sure...
[/quote]
The dog was never sure, only an outside perspective could possibly understand the complexity of n3p's insistent actions. My opinion, egocentric compulsive disorder with a hint of bi-curious feelings.
[/quote]

there's no question. you have a fan, lol.


----------



## Guest

n3p said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands
[/quote]








Are you forgetting you're currently attacking the same alliance you want to join? wtf lol


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands
[/quote]
you just dont get it do u.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands
[/quote]
you just dont get it do u.
[/quote]

If he did, wouldn't this thread be about five pages shorter? LOL.


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands
[/quote]
you just dont get it do u.
[/quote]

If he did, wouldn't this thread be about five pages shorter? LOL.
[/quote]
true. 
i vote to lock this thread (not that i have the power to lock or ask) 
bring all this talk over to the games forum.
i dont think we are still looking for anyone else unless they are already established


----------



## mdrs

Nick G said:


> i will consider rejoining the pfry alliance if you guys are ready and willing to start a war with another alliance. i dont care which alliance, just want a war and to be part ofit


my offer still stands
[/quote]
you just dont get it do u.
[/quote]

If he did, wouldn't this thread be about five pages shorter? LOL.
[/quote]
true. 
i vote to lock this thread (not that i have the power to lock or ask) 
bring all this talk over to the games forum.
i dont think we are still looking for anyone else unless they are already established
[/quote]

agreed.


----------



## ICEE

Still can't believe pit man hasn't changed the thread name to travian...


----------



## Scrappy

Central said:


> n3p is attacking once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem boy?


He's attacking you because of your previous reply about getting attacked by a larger player. He thinks your troops were wiped out and wants to swoop in like a scavenger.


----------



## Guest

or only to piss him off...i offered to join the alliance again, and he went and said if i did, he would leave the alliance


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

n3p said:


> or only to piss him off...i offered to join the alliance again, and he went and said if i did, he would leave the alliance


Did you go to the beach today?


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> or only to piss him off...i offered to join the alliance again, and he went and said if i did, he would leave the alliance


Piss me off. Listen in 1 hour we will see. If you hit me hard I will be pissed indeed, but I am relatively confident it will be you who is scratching your head next. And this time...you don't get your troops back, EVER. 
See you in an hour.


----------



## scent troll

Thanks for the 31 prisoners n3p. Hope you like paying for units you'll never use again.


----------



## ChilDawg

n3p said:


> or only to piss him off...i offered to join the alliance again, and he went and said if i did, he would leave the alliance


Seems like he's cool with it. You might need a new plan if your plan was to piss him off. I know--maybe you could go for slightly annoying him! Or running yourself into the ground in a quixotic quest to delude yourself into believing that you're actually making a difference in his gameplay!


----------



## Trigga

Central said:


> Still can't believe pit man hasn't changed the thread name to travian...


LOL i know eh


----------



## muskielover1

hey n3p,attack me.i dont have any traps.im a teuton. =D


----------



## joeytoad83

i dont really care that you booted me from the alliance. you guys were bitching in chat yesterday how hardly anyone hasw troops, there not doing antyhing just building things they dont need and worried about population. so i built troops and attacked some one near me, you right its my fault every one near me is in a another alliance. cant make every one happy no can we.


----------



## scent troll

I'm not in charge of who is worthy. Personally I don't like how the alliance is getting particular. I think every member, small or large, is playing the game and doing things their own way. If the only merit to show your serious is to have troops I find that laughable. I havent had troops until recently. They consume resource and cost money.


----------



## joeytoad83

i know your not. they know who im talking about. i agree with you the alliance changed drasticaly. i dont care thou im still gonna play it, but i doubt i even want to rejoin with the 2 power crazys running it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Why doesn't someone simply make a new alliance or weed out all the non-hackers and start taking charge? Or.......am I missing something altogether?


----------



## Guest

I think what is happening is that ppl are out for themselves and not working as a group. It has been asked that ppl are not to attack another alliance without first having the Warlord approve the attack. This is very common in the larger alliances and I dont see why ppl are having an issue with it.

By all means attack other ppl, whoever you want as long as A) they arent in an alliance or B) you have approvel to do so!

It just doesnt make any sense to me if you have a population of 100 or so villagers and you are attacking ppl with 2 and 3 times that amount.

Common Sense ppl...Use it


----------



## joeytoad83

honestly it doesnt bother me, i dont remember seeing rules for what were allowed to do or supposed to do, other than staying green and not attacking alliances we were with.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Just an idea but why not just let this alliance play out as it is. It's not worth the effort to try and re-form/re-structure the alliance with where we are all at in the game in reference to time.

Why not start a new thread for the upcoming 3X server starting on Monday or Tuesday??? You would have time to layout the rules and regs before anyone joins up. The real big advantage would be all of us starting a new alliance on a new server which is starting a NEW game. We get to start fresh and start right. We wouldn't have any alliance to worry about for at least a couple of weeks if not a month or so. If there are people wanting to do it this way and are looking for people to coordinate and communicate then sign me up for not only the alliance but I will also be an organizer if you like. I'm always online (sad I know) and this would be much easier for me than others who aren't able to be online all the time.


----------



## Trigga

im down cross. im out of gold anyway


----------



## scent troll

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Just an idea but why not just let this alliance play out as it is. It's not worth the effort to try and re-form/re-structure the alliance with where we are all at in the game in reference to time.
> 
> Why not start a new thread for the upcoming 3X server starting on Monday or Tuesday??? You would have time to layout the rules and regs before anyone joins up. The real big advantage would be all of us starting a new alliance on a new server which is starting a NEW game. We get to start fresh and start right. We wouldn't have any alliance to worry about for at least a couple of weeks if not a month or so. If there are people wanting to do it this way and are looking for people to coordinate and communicate then sign me up for not only the alliance but I will also be an organizer if you like. I'm always online (sad I know) and this would be much easier for me than others who aren't able to be online all the time.


Agreed, it's a game. I play to have fun between doing homework, etc. The second someone tells me how to play a game it becomes another job. And then I'm out.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Trigga said:


> im down cross. im out of gold anyway


Wish I could send you some cause I have 450 left.


----------



## Guest

i agree, the alliance went down hill ever since i was booted


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

I have been playing for a while, and I don't understand all this bickering, its like a bunch of hens being around. Anyone that knows anything about alliance its all about compromising and buying time (I would think more so in a game such as this that to me seems much mroe complicated).

_"The game is heavily geared towards cooperative play. In fact the only likely way to win the game is through cooperation with an alliance. It's nearly impossible for single players to win, but an alliance can win together.

Resources can be traded between players, and towns can be reinforced with another player's troops. An in-game alliance feature is also available, providing the main catalyst for strategic play within Travian; players join and fight together from mutual benefit. Within an alliance, players can view attack and defense information for all alliance members, and also benefit from improved communication tools such as mass alliance-wide in-game messages."_

The biggest issue with online games is the fact that ppl are impatient and when you have the ability to attack (you want to do it). Now there's the short term 'fun of attacking and seeing the outcome' and then there's the long term 'fun' of being able to sustain and then in the end wiping out everyone or opponents, by doing the exact same thing (one would do in the short run). But most ppl on the internet (myself included) have short attention spans, enjoy multi tasking etc.. and waiting for an hour so I have 120 more pieces of lumber so I can build something, that I have to then wait another 3 hours for can be quite pointless... But I see the game for what it is, one of patience, one of resolve. This is quite obviously not a game for 'button pushers.'

If you want to go and attack someone and be done the game and not see it thru you should identify yourself, and leave the alliance (or whatever you want to call it). But there are some ppl that 'join things' for no other reason that they get the satisfaction of 'bugging' or 'annoying' other ppl.... who knows..... Its the internet and its full of ppl like that. And are ususally the first ones to say 'take it easy.'


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> I have been playing for a while, and I don't understand all this bickering, its like a bunch of hens being around. Anyone that knows anything about alliance its all about compromising and buying time (I would think more so in a game such as this that to me seems much mroe complicated).
> 
> _"The game is heavily geared towards cooperative play. In fact the only likely way to win the game is through cooperation with an alliance. It's nearly impossible for single players to win, but an alliance can win together.
> 
> Resources can be traded between players, and towns can be reinforced with another player's troops. An in-game alliance feature is also available, providing the main catalyst for strategic play within Travian; players join and fight together from mutual benefit. Within an alliance, players can view attack and defense information for all alliance members, and also benefit from improved communication tools such as mass alliance-wide in-game messages."_
> 
> The biggest issue with online games is the fact that ppl are impatient and when you have the ability to attack (you want to do it). Now there's the short term 'fun of attacking and seeing the outcome' and then there's the long term 'fun' of being able to sustain and then in the end wiping out everyone or opponents, by doing the exact same thing (one would do in the short run). But most ppl on the internet (myself included) have short attention spans, enjoy multi tasking etc.. and waiting for an hour so I have 120 more pieces of lumber so I can build something, that I have to then wait another 3 hours for can be quite pointless... But I see the game for what it is, one of patience, one of resolve. This is quite obviously not a game for 'button pushers.'
> 
> If you want to go and attack someone and be done the game and not see it thru you should identify yourself, and leave the alliance (or whatever you want to call it). But there are some ppl that 'join things' for no other reason that they get the satisfaction of 'bugging' or 'annoying' other ppl.... who knows..... Its the internet and its full of ppl like that. And are ususally the first ones to say 'take it easy.'


Spoken by the Travian Buddha


----------



## ChilDawg

n3p said:


> i agree, the alliance went down hill ever since i was booted


----------



## muskielover1

all i can say is if you think this alliance is strict,quit playing now because if you are in any top alliance,you will have at least 15 mass messages a day with different orders for you.

this is nothing...and i seriously mean nothing.travian is not for you.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

muskielover1 said:


> all i can say is if you think this alliance is strict,quit playing now because if you are in any top alliance,you will have at least 15 mass messages a day with different orders for you.
> 
> this is nothing...and i seriously mean nothing.travian is not for you.


yeah man, i thought we were being pretty lenient with everyone, especially in the beginning. i didnt think it was too much to ask of everyone to start getting more serious with this, we've been playing for about a month now, so everyone should have a good idea of what's going on.


----------



## scent troll

Joe did you release n3p's troops?!


----------



## Nick G

n3p said:


> i agree, the alliance went down hill ever since i was booted


just go away... stop trolling this thread. it should be clear noone likes you by now.

problem is that we all started the game as friends... the people that are pros are all about winning, friends second. we need to adopt a business first mentality if we plan to go forward.
all of us. (still in PFRY)

and attacking other alliances is dumb always attack smaller.


----------



## Pit_man

joeytoad83 said:


> honestly it doesnt bother me, i dont remember seeing rules for what were allowed to do or supposed to do, other than staying green and not attacking alliances we were with.


Dude are you joking? Everyone one the team knows why n3p got booted and if you remember I sent out this message to you....

Pit_man 01/16/09 
Team P-Fury needs you!! 05:33:09 
Ok ppl here is the deal! Last night n3p got upset cause he wanted to attack big alliances and we told him no!

We have sent messages to the whole alliance saying not to attack big alliances. Just so you know the dude you hit is huge and is now hitting us over and over. I will try to tell him it was a mistake that you attacked him and see if he stops. I also told you in the pm i sent you before I booted you that if you give me a lil time and the guy you hit doesnt wipe us off the map I would get you back in. So you come in here and talk sh*t? Thanks for not sending me a message with any prob you may have had.

And to the rest of you, we are just trying to get the team up to speed so we can last as long as possable.

And mike you dont like the way sh*t is being run? What you think teams that make it on here let there players run in all directions? You are funny, one sec you are saying one thing on the game chat then the next you do a 180? Give me a break man, I expext this sh*t from n3p but not you.

Bottom line if you wanna have fun at this game, you got to get as close to the end as you can! You can all get mad at me if you want, I just want the team to act like a team!


----------



## mdrs

the ukx server starts very soon. did anyone decide on a quadrant for us all to start in?


----------



## Scrappy

I always play southeast on ukx.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I for one will play how I want to play and enjoy it. If for some reason I got booted, I wouldn't really care. I'd probably keep playing and help anyone that ask for it.


----------



## muskielover1

ya this game isnt for the so-so player.if you want to log on even just once a day and make 1 upgrade and check it tomorrow,youll never last.

most people dont realize that its a job.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Quite honestly bringing this up over and over again is just putting gas in that guys engine... that was me speaking in metaphors.. or something ha ha..

lets just play the game........ really..... Especailly considering I have the next 5 days off...... ha ha..... lets figure things out, get this marketplace going, recruit other members (outside of Pfury) if needed..... and move on.......

But, if thats not the route we want to go down, we can just bicker about this some more, and not play at all..... I really have no feeling either way, and I say that because when in a team, I'm only one member, so I just want to have an understanding of what route we are going.... ALSO..................

A lot of this could be talked about in our own forums..... and not to just respond to whoever says whatever here....

But again i'm a low person on the 'totem pole' figuretively speaking.... ha ha... ...

Blergh, my rant... has ....ended...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Might we start planning then? There are jobs to fill within the alliance. Should we start discussing who's gonna do what for those who want to?


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Sure i'm up for it, I'm currently at work and can't access travian other then thru my iphone.... and I have.... and ahve started raiding... dear god i'm obsessed... so however whenever we want to have a meeting or whatever i'm game, when I get in from work i'll go in the alliance chat.. =)


----------



## Scrappy

The UK 3x is up and running now. I'm at 12 / -17 if anyone wants to say hi.


----------



## TobiasRieper

Sorry people Iv spent the last few days moving into my new place havnt had a chance to set up my comp, but now ill be on travian regularly so maybe I can get back in the pfry alliance?


----------



## Trigga

Signing up now in the south east quadrant of the uk3x server


----------



## Trigga

signed up im at 14/-144

can i have two accounts on two different servers or will the mods close it?



TobiasRieper said:


> Sorry people Iv spent the last few days moving into my new place havnt had a chance to set up my comp, but now ill be on travian regularly so maybe I can get back in the pfry alliance?


come join the one on the the uk 3x server


----------



## Scrappy

You can play on as many servers as you want.



Trigga said:


> Sorry people Iv spent the last few days moving into my new place havnt had a chance to set up my comp, but now ill be on travian regularly so maybe I can get back in the pfry alliance?


come join the one on the the uk 3x server
[/quote]
Btw trig. You're at 14 / -114.


----------



## Trigga

lol oops dont know how i missed that up

this server is awesome i only gotta wait four instead of the 11 friggin hours i had to wait on the regular server for the army.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Where exactly is uk3x? lol


----------



## Scrappy

http://speed.travian.co.uk


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Why don't you play the normal UK servers? Playing the speed servers mean you end up having no time for anything else in the day.

I'm on UK 3, 4 and 5

3 & 4 my name is Rhombeus
4 my name is Limpet


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm at 40/-103 on the speed server


----------



## MiGsTeR

Can we transfer the gold from the old server to the new one?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

MiGsTeR said:


> Can we transfer the gold from the old server to the new one?


Not to my knowledge, wish we could.


----------



## wizardslovak

which is the fastest server??
i am on pfury but this sh*t is taking so long and always some f*cking banana is split attacking me


----------



## scent troll

Looks like we have some new members. 
How's everyones city doing?


----------



## Scrappy

MiGsTeR said:


> Can we transfer the gold from the old server to the new one?


You can't move gold between different server countries, but you can move gold between servers on the same country. You'll either have to wait for that server to end or delete your account first though. So for example, you can transfer gold from the US 3x to any of the US normal servers.


----------



## scent troll

This alliance needs new management. We are loosing GOOD players at a mind blowing rate. Pit, I appreciate you're busy, but I've been bugging you to allocate some leadership to upper level members that have been loyal for this reason. Pfury Alliance is obviously suffering from the inside. We need to fix this.


----------



## Guest

Ill take over if you wish

or i can create a new pfury alliance and we'll do it right


----------



## Trigga

haha this guy has such a tiny pop and a army thats like twice his pop..wtf.. i got owned sending my guys there...time to cranny before he fucks my sh*t up.


----------



## joeytoad83

lol


----------



## Trigga

anyone whos still on the com6 server...get on the ukx its so much better fast


----------



## MiGsTeR

I do both. I can't leave the com6 server cuz i invited my friend to play and she just bought gold.. Lol I didn't want her to transfer and waste her money but I am on both. Send me an invite on the uk server.


----------



## scent troll

I am on com6 only. I have no idea what all this UK stuff is about and do not care. If it means me starting over, I'm a bit hesitant to do so. I've committed so much to my city on com6.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

MiGsTeR said:


> I do both. I can't leave the com6 server cuz i invited my friend to play and she just bought gold.. Lol I didn't want her to transfer and waste her money but I am on both. Send me an invite on the uk server.


i sent you a message on the new server about joining the alliance... did you set up more than one village? send me a message on there, im using the same name.


----------



## MiGsTeR

I delted my first account.. Lol we were soo close too.. I made a new one


----------



## Scrappy

Central said:


> I am on com6 only. I have no idea what all this UK stuff is about and do not care. If it means me starting over, I'm a bit hesitant to do so. I've committed so much to my city on com6.


Dude, in a 4-5 days you'll be larger than if you played .com for a month.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Yea, its fast. I just hate how I can't transfer gold.. I just purchased it


----------



## scent troll

I am going to withdraw from pfury alliance unless Pit communicates better. I am beginning to become frustrated with his management.


----------



## scent troll

F**k PFRY alliance. As most of you members have seen our best of the best have already left. And judging by what I've heard, and read, many more are about to follow.

This alliance is weak. Not in strength nearly as much as communication, working together, waring, growing and being a tight pact of players. To hell with PFRY. I suggest everyone follow their gut feeling and seek a local alliance elsewhere that might provide what PFRY never did...an alliance.


----------



## MiGsTeR

Yea, am out too..I do agree with O2. I think most only think about themselves, and will only help out of spite or if they'd benefit oneself.


----------



## Nick G

Central said:


> Yea, am out too..I do agree with O2. I think most only think about themselves, and will only help out of spite or if they'd benefit oneself.


the problem with pfry was that we all started not knowing what we were doing. some people dont play as uch as others. the ones who played a lot realized that you need to stay active, not get farmed and do the little things to grow constantly.
its not a game u play half assed. 
i hope we are all still friends on here even though the alliance didnt work out.

and for the record, i only left cus i was mad far from everyone else.


----------



## Scrappy

There's really no reason to leave. All the other alliances are pretty much the same. It's not until you get accepted into end-game winning alliances that things change, but it's a big commitment to play with them. A majority of alliances out there just play for fun and are casual players.

You've got to learn how to be self reliant and self sufficient because an alliance of farms is always going to be a bunch of farms, no matter how much team work they have. The biggest problem we had was starting out on an old server. There were established players everywhere and if you got too threatening they'd just cata you. You can't do a thing when you're wheat locked and your market has been destroyed.


----------



## muskielover1

the first pfury alliance went the same way.nobody had a clue.


----------



## Pit_man

Central said:


> F**k PFRY alliance. As most of you members have seen our best of the best have already left. And judging by what I've heard, and read, many more are about to follow.
> 
> This alliance is weak. Not in strength nearly as much as communication, working together, waring, growing and being a tight pact of players. To hell with PFRY. I suggest everyone follow their gut feeling and seek a local alliance elsewhere that might provide what PFRY never did...an alliance.


Again Mike being a crybaby!! Before you wrote your lil message here you were asking or powers on the team? When I wouldnt do what you wante you cry? You did nothing at all to help the team in anyway, then you expect to run sh*t? Get over yourself!!

Ocellatus2000 02/12/09 
no subject 09:41:22

Give me power in the alliance. Ocellatum wishes to assist and serve you. We believe we can create many good relationships and establish a foundation of strength with Pfury. 
Ocellatum awaits your reply.

Ocellatus2000 02/11/09 
no subject 09:55:41

What is it with our members? I hear nothing of news, no communication and it seems like little participation.

I think members need to be looked at more closely. Something needs to change, it seems there isn't the enthusiasm I see in other alliances. Perhaps the whole issue of starting an alliance based off of piranha-fury is an issue. It has nothing to do with the game. Maybe we should just look for the best players for us instead of pfury members.

Like I said GET OVER YOUSELF Mike


----------



## Trigga

Nick G said:


> Yea, am out too..I do agree with O2. I think most only think about themselves, and will only help out of spite or if they'd benefit oneself.


the problem with pfry was that we all started not knowing what we were doing. some people dont play as uch as others. the ones who played a lot realized that you need to stay active, not get farmed and do the little things to grow constantly.
its not a game u play half assed. 
i hope we are all still friends on here even though the alliance didnt work out.

and for the record, i only left cus i was mad far from everyone else.
[/quote]

Nicko your like 4 down from me on the ukx eh look for Triggadom


----------



## Nick G

trig i invited u to our alliance already son


----------



## Trigga

i know i just thought you should know that im just down the street

i just built an embassy


----------



## scent troll

Pit, I shipped so many resources and stayed in touch with so many members you had no idea about. I asked for "powers" to help you out, not for my own personal gain. Problem was you sucked at communicating. 
I recruited members as well and turned many others on to Pfury. I did plenty more for your alliance then you ever did.

Now you're sending attacks to me to repair your frail little ego. Apparently you didnt need me telling you that you sucked, all the top level players leaving did that for me. 
Good luck with the game Pit. And for the record, I will be a friend at least in the game, but if I ever see you in real life I'm going to beat the sh*t out of you! lol j/k
So worked up over a game.


----------



## Guest

time for a change!


----------



## scent troll

n3p said:


> time for a change!


Thats for sure.
How's everything been with you these days n3p?


----------



## joeytoad83

the imaginary power went to their heads.


----------



## scent troll

joeytoad83 said:


> the imaginary power went to their heads.










No kidding. I feel like Pit man is actually mad in real life over this situation. Probably beating his wife as we speak. Nothing like letting Travian ruin your marriage, eh Pit?


----------



## joeytoad83

lol


----------



## Trigga

Central you are one funny son of a gun

but your message rings true

take it easy boys its just a browser game


----------

